# The Nuppin Thread



## Rob Fisher

A few Reonauts will be getting Nuppins on Monday so this is the thread to chat about them in!

Nuppins are a limited series atty for bottom fed devices like the REO and the Dibi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

They are made for dual or single coils and they are a bit different in that the one leg goes down into the base. Takes a little bit of getting used to but I managed. 

I'm a little over excited to fire up the Dibi Nuppin combination but the coil will be OK for a first try. 8 wraps of 28g kanthal on a 1,5mm screwdriver which is my standard happy place. 



Rayon Wick... I guess I should read the info on the ECF forum before doing all this but my style is pretty much bull in a china shop scenario!



First impressions... great device and awesome atty. The airflow control can be set for wide open air for lung hits or closed down for a mouth to lung hit. I have the air closed down tight to compare it to my beloved Cyclone.Squonking is a dream with this atty!



I think the Dibi and I are going to have a great relationship... And my second Nubbin will go onto a REO a bit later! I'm real glad I bought two!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq

that combination looks really good. Will be keeping an eye out for a more in depth review on them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

awesome rob! i caint wait to get mine and also see your new toy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK this time I did a little research and copied this coil from a chap on ECF but with a single coil.





Amazing how a change makes such a difference... I put the coil higher and closer to the edge and now I'm getting a pretty good vape compared to my first try.




One issue is the one Nubbin does't work on the two REO's I tested but both Nubbin work on the Dibi.... the one I had on the Dibi originally I took off and tried it on the REO and it worked?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK this time I did a little research and copied this coil from a chap on ECF but with a single coil.
> 
> View attachment 17903
> View attachment 17904
> 
> 
> Amazing how a change makes such a difference... I put the coil higher and closer to the edge and now I'm getting a pretty good vape compared to my first try.
> 
> View attachment 17905
> 
> 
> One issue is the one Nubbin does't work on the two REO's I tested but both Nubbin work on the Dibi.... the one I had on the Dibi originally I took off and tried it on the REO and it worked?
> 
> View attachment 17906


Rob you rocking a dual coil!!!

That atlantis is turning you into a cloud blower lol


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK this time I did a little research and copied this coil from a chap on ECF but with a single coil.
> 
> View attachment 17903
> View attachment 17904
> 
> 
> Amazing how a change makes such a difference... I put the coil higher and closer to the edge and now I'm getting a pretty good vape compared to my first try.
> 
> View attachment 17905
> 
> 
> One issue is the one Nubbin does't work on the two REO's I tested but both Nubbin work on the Dibi.... the one I had on the Dibi originally I took off and tried it on the REO and it worked?
> 
> View attachment 17906


Rob i see it has an adjustable bottom screw maby it just needs to be adjusted


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Rob i see it has an adjustable bottom screw maby it just needs to be adjusted



Good point! Never checked that! Thanks @paulph201!

And it wasn't a dual coil... the example was but I built a single...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK this time I did a little research and copied this coil from a chap on ECF but with a single coil.
> 
> View attachment 17903
> View attachment 17904
> 
> 
> Amazing how a change makes such a difference... I put the coil higher and closer to the edge and now I'm getting a pretty good vape compared to my first try.
> 
> View attachment 17905
> 
> 
> One issue is the one Nubbin does't work on the two REO's I tested but both Nubbin work on the Dibi.... the one I had on the Dibi originally I took off and tried it on the REO and it worked?
> 
> View attachment 17906


Ah, I looked askew when I saw that first coil having that example in my mind, but decided to leave you to your own devices seeing you admitted to not having looked at the examples - excitement. This one looks great. Yes, coils need to be higher on the Nuppin than what we are used to - they all say. Enjoy, looking forward to try mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Ah, I looked askew when I saw that first coil having that example in my mind, but decided to leave you to your own devices seeing you admitted to not having looked at the examples - excitement. This one looks great. Yes, coils need to be higher on the Nuppin than what we are used to - they all say. Enjoy, looking forward to try mine.



You must never leave me to my own devices on technical issues @Andre! I always need my Guru to step in and guide me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , like a bull in a china shop!

I can imagine the excitement of firing up a new atty on the new Dibi

I can just imagine the catchphrase coming soon

Its the Nuppin or Nothin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I need you boys to get your Nuppins tomorrow and let me know where your happy place is and how you place your coils etc...

My Nuppin on the REO is fine and is working really well... 

My Nuppin on the Dibi kicks like a massive freight train!  It's like someone takes a run and then lay in the boot into my face! 

I wonder if the components on the Dibi have hardly any voltage drop because it really hits hard! The throat hit is WAY more than I'm used to... and it's a LOT more than the REO? So much so that I have had to put in my Cloud blowing Tropical Ice (25% Tropical Ice and then Zero Nic 45% PG and Zero Nic 30% VG) into it otherwise it's way too powerful for me! I even gave the coil and extra wrap... 9 wraps of 28g on a 1,5mm diam screwdriver. And then I open the air hole full and give it a lung hit! I'm going to have to play some more because it's still a bit too powerful!





More on the Dibi... you have to press the fire button pretty hard... way more than the REO... and I find I need to hold the base of the dibi at the same time otherwise the pressure on the fire button open the base and battery contact is lost?

Will play some more!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher I dont like the sound of having to hold the Dibi underneath when pressing the fire button...

But on the topic of that throat hit .... That Dibi can come play in my throat anytime 
Yeah baby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I dont like the sound of having to hold the Dibi underneath when pressing the fire button...
> 
> But on the topic of that throat hit .... That Dibi can come play in my throat anytime
> Yeah baby!



I've done something to it because it wasn't like that when I first got it...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solved the base loose issue... the magnets have come out of the base and are stuck onto the top... will have to superglue them back into the base... man those magnets are POWERFUL!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob, do you know any "Dibi nauts" that could help you?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dibi operational!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Rob from a pure design point of view, the Dibi should have a much lower voltage drop than the Reo, and consequently ... (_sorry but I just can't get myself to use that horrible expression_) provide a "fuller" vape experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I'm so falling I love with this Dibi. And that's just from seeing the photos you post @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Rob from a pure design point of view, the Dibi should have a much lower voltage drop than the Reo, and consequently ... (_sorry but I just can't get myself to use that horrible expression_) provide a "fuller" vape experience.



Hehehe... well it's a lot more powerful...


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> provide a "fuller" vape experience.



I'm not sure Fuller vape experience is the right phrase either... it's almost HARSHER... pretty heavy on the throat! Will carry on playing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... well it's a lot more powerful...



I was stunned for words  - but "powerful" is correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I was stunned for words  - but "powerful" is correct.


Congrats on attaining VIP status - more than deserved

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Congrats on attaining VIP status - more than deserved



Thanks Andre, couldn't initially understand where the heck you come from  and I didn't had so much wine consumed yet either. Then I saw the red thingy - I hope it doesn't stands for "_very insignificant poepol_"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Then I saw the red thingy - I hope it doesn't stands for "_very insignificant poepol_"



No it doesn't... it means you are smaaked stukkend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Rob, you should pay attention to the contacts on your Reo's. Turn off the lights and look for sparking.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Rob, you should pay attention to the contacts on your Reo's. Turn off the lights and look for sparking.



Wow never seen that before! Time for that special grease?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> No it doesn't... it means you are smaaked stukkend!



Now I've got something valid to show to those gorgeous young chicks  - the days of hearing shouts of "nee oom" is over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow never seen that before! Time for that special grease?



Yeah, clean the black stuff off and put on some grease, you'll notice a big difference.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Congrats on VIP ohm Johan !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Aimed for 0.7 ohms as that is the resistance of the RM2 on the Mini, which I wanted to switch for the Nuppin. Used 26g, ugly coil, 5 wraps, 0.69 ohms, 2.8 mm ID. Ceramic wick. Made the down leg 10 mm as I wanted to slant the coil.







Vapes a dream. Yes, it hits nice and powerful, just like I prefer. Great and crisp flavour, good clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Aimed for 0.7 ohms as that is the resistance of the RM2 on the Mini, which I wanted to switch for the Nuppin. Used 26g, ugly coil, 5 wraps, 0.69 ohms, 2.8 mm ID. Ceramic wick. Made the down leg 10 mm as I wanted to slant the coil.
> 
> 
> 
> Vapes a dream. Yes, it hits nice and powerful, just like I prefer. Great and crisp flavour, good clouds.



Looking at this picture, it looks so much like the Anima RDA


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Aimed for 0.7 ohms as that is the resistance of the RM2 on the Mini, which I wanted to switch for the Nuppin. Used 26g, ugly coil, 5 wraps, 0.69 ohms, 2.8 mm ID. Ceramic wick. Made the down leg 10 mm as I wanted to slant the coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vapes a dream. Yes, it hits nice and powerful, just like I prefer. Great and crisp flavour, good clouds.



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Aimed for 0.7 ohms as that is the resistance of the RM2 on the Mini, which I wanted to switch for the Nuppin. Used 26g, ugly coil, 5 wraps, 0.69 ohms, 2.8 mm ID. Ceramic wick. Made the down leg 10 mm as I wanted to slant the coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vapes a dream. Yes, it hits nice and powerful, just like I prefer. Great and crisp flavour, good clouds.


I have to say that i have just built mine using a 1.6mm id dual 7 wraps micro coil and its absolutely amazing and the flavour and clouds are bigger and beter than an Odin!!

Im so impressed i will post pictures and info later as im just enjoying some drinks and vape at the moment


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Aimed for 0.7 ohms as that is the resistance of the RM2 on the Mini, which I wanted to switch for the Nuppin. Used 26g, ugly coil, 5 wraps, 0.69 ohms, 2.8 mm ID. Ceramic wick. Made the down leg 10 mm as I wanted to slant the coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vapes a dream. Yes, it hits nice and powerful, just like I prefer. Great and crisp flavour, good clouds.



Super - thanks @Andre
Nice going!


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> I have to say that i have just built mine using a 1.6mm id dual 7 wraps micro coil and its absolutely amazing and the flavour and clouds are bigger and beter than an Odin!!
> 
> Im so impressed i will post pictures and info later as im just enjoying some drinks and vape at the moment



Congrats @paulph201 
Nothing like a great vape on a new device!
Wishin you all the best for your Nuppin vaping down by the sea

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Here are some of my pics! 

check my button

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

paulph201 said:


> Here are some of my pics!
> 
> check my button



Awesome button Pauly - but what about some pics of the chicks down in Durbs, buttons included?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Awesome button Pauly - but what about some pics of the chicks down in Durbs, buttons included?



You should have been at the Mini Vape meet @johan! I was tempted to take pics but the chicks may not have taken to lightly to me snapping pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> You should have been at the Mini Vape meet @johan! I was tempted to take pics but the chicks may not have taken to lightly to me snapping pics!


*How To Turn Off the iPhone Camera Shutter Sound Effect to Take Photos Silenty*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> You should have been at the Mini Vape meet @johan! I was tempted to take pics but the chicks may not have taken to lightly to me snapping pics!



 No, haven't you read "How to start a conversation" ?  Only thereafter when they're relaxed you take the pictures. Geez I must teach you guys everything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Here are some of my pics!
> 
> check my button


Great coiling. This little thing rocks - just what my Mini wanted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I am counting the days till the end of Feb... 

But just on that. How would I go by getting my hands on a Reo and RM2.


----------



## Rob Fisher

www.vapourmountian.co.za


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> I am counting the days till the end of Feb...
> 
> But just on that. How would I go by getting my hands on a Reo and RM2.


You could order directly from www.reosmods.com, but then you have to pay shipping of around $43 and be dependent on both USPS and SAPO. Or you could wait for the next pre-order from www.vapourmountain.co.za or you could watch the classifieds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whoops http://www.vapourmountain.co.za


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Cool thanks @Andre @Rob Fisher . Ill rather deal with the local guys. Still a while to go before a can actually do this. And I would like to add to that a few extra's, so I will definitely be bugging you guys for the essential extras, and how much of them to get.


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> Cool thanks @Andre. Ill rather deal with the local guys. Still a while to go before a can actually do this. And I would like to add to that a few extra's, so I will definitely be bugging you guys for the essential extras, and how much of them to get.


You did read (and watch the vids) the first post in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/? I need to update that to reflect the new 510 connection coming out.


----------



## Arthster

Yip did see that thanks. But I also noticed on the vape mail photos the guys also order extra tubes and bottles and caps and switch gear.


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> Yip did see that thanks. But I also noticed on the vape mail photos the guys also order extra tubes and bottles and caps and switch gear.


That is all set out in that post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

@Andre , Thanks, next time I will read everything not just skip strait to the videos. 

Thanks for the help. 20th of Feb cannot come any quicker...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> @Andre , Thanks, next time I will read everything not just skip strait to the videos.
> 
> Thanks for the help. 20th of Feb cannot come any quicker...


Lol, visit www.reosmods.com so long to decide on your colour and finish preferences - those usually are the most difficult.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> @Andre , Thanks, next time I will read everything not just skip strait to the videos.
> 
> Thanks for the help. 20th of Feb cannot come any quicker...



Reoville has a new stalker...hide your...uhmmm....mods


----------



## Arthster

<-- those eyes aren't like that for no reason

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> <-- those eyes aren't like that for no reason



Bloody classic 

These are the eyes in question (just in case you change your avatar in the future):

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Hang on...


----------



## Arthster

<-- All better

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Good point! Never checked that! Thanks @paulph201!
> 
> And it wasn't a dual coil... the example was but I built a single...


Hi @Rob Fisher,did you manage to adjust the 510 pin in the nuppin because I can't move the one in mine.It fired on one of my REO's but not the other (the one I want it on),I adjusted the pin in the REO and now it fires.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher,did you manage to adjust the 510 pin in the nuppin because I can't move the one in mine.It fired on one of my REO's but not the other (the one I want it on),I adjusted the pin in the REO and now it fires.



I haven't tried... I just swopped Nuppins between the REO and the Dibi and they both work...  But glad I have the option to alter if I need to!


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher,did you manage to adjust the 510 pin in the nuppin because I can't move the one in mine.It fired on one of my REO's but not the other (the one I want it on),I adjusted the pin in the REO and now it fires.


And, your impressions on the Nuppin?


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> And, your impressions on the Nuppin?


I've only been using it for about an hour but my first impressions are similar to yours @Andre,I built an ugly coil with 2mm ekowool and 28g kanthal,normally comes out around .87 ohms on the RM2 came out at 1.09 ohms on the Nuppin,I guess thats the extra coil leg length.I also angled the coil towards the deck exactly like you did (took photo's but they weren't good,so I didn't post them).I'm not a fan of dual coils,very low ohm's or a wide open airy draw so with the air flow wide open its not great for me at this stage,but with the airflow closed up I really like the flavour and the vapour production is also good,I'm actually finding more flavour than my old faithful the RM2.I'll give it more time but I think I prefer it to the RM2,definitely better than a Cyclone or an Atomic which are the other attys if used on a REO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I've only been using it for about an hour but my first impressions are similar to yours @Andre,I built an ugly coil with 2mm ekowool and 28g kanthal,normally comes out around .87 ohms on the RM2 came out at 1.09 ohms on the Nuppin,I guess thats the extra coil leg length.I also angled the coil towards the deck exactly like you did (took photo's but they weren't good,so I didn't post them).I'm not a fan of dual coils,very low ohm's or a wide open airy draw so with the air flow wide open its not great for me at this stage,but with the airflow closed up I really like the flavour and the vapour production is also good,I'm actually finding more flavour than my old faithful the RM2.I'll give it more time but I think I prefer it to the RM2,definitely better than a Cyclone or an Atomic which are the other attys if used on a REO.


Thanks, yes the flavour on the Nupping is amazing for me and am afraid to say I agree with you - it beats the RM2, which is no mean feat.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

The Nuppin is amazing!! I have been using mine non stop and I am a massive Odin fan but I think I prefer the Nuppin flavor!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Is it the Nuppin or Nothin yet?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Is it the Nuppin or Nothin yet?


Seems that way! And it does not have an overhang.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

paulph201 said:


> Here are some of my pics!
> 
> check my button


I need a red version of that drip tip  Could only find a white one


----------



## Rob Fisher

LandyMan said:


> I need a red version of that drip tip  Could only find a white one



http://www.driptipdesignz.com/a-cherry-slush-pre-made-wide-bore-wb61/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.driptipdesignz.com/a-cherry-slush-pre-made-wide-bore-wb61/



And another red one.

http://www.driptipdesignz.com/a-cherry-slush-pre-made-wide-bore-wb61/


----------



## kimbo

paulph201 said:


> The Nuppin is amazing!! I have been using mine non stop and I am a massive Odin fan but I think I prefer the Nuppin flavor!


 I call dibs on your Odin if you are looking at the classifieds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I'm a hardcore RM2 fan (for its excellent flavor) - will definitely need to test the nuppin on the next mini meet.

PS. Anyone not happy with the nuppin, I hereby in writing take dibs for the 1'st one up for sale! Don't advertise, just pm me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

If enough people are seriously interested in getting a Nuppin and I can get 5-6 Nuppins to order I will do another group buy. To give you an indication of costs here are the calcs from the last Group Buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

About a week ago there were 70 of a once off production of 300 Nuppins left. 
This might be our last chance.
I certainly am in for one more Nuppin, thanks @Rob Fisher.


----------



## johan

If there's enough interest, I'm in for 1.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK that's 2! Four more to go!


----------



## Silver

I am tempted Rob but I have not even got the Odin going. Lol


----------



## MurderDoll

I'm interested as well.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> I am tempted Rob but I have not even got the Odin going. Lol



Edward Young said: "Procrastination is the thief of time" - just saying Silver, I don't mean anything by it


----------



## Alex

Paulie is selling me one of his for cheap. 


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Alex said:


> Paulie is selling me one of his for cheap.
> 
> 
> via iphone




OI! I have dibs

Edit: Maybe i must just bug @Silver for his bank details


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I am tempted Rob but I have not even got the Odin going. Lol


Imo the Nuppin suits your style perfectly. Just saying.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just spoken to Peter and he has 60 left which at the current rate of sale is 2 weeks. So speak now or forever hold your voice my Peeps!

There are no brass AFC's left... just the SS it comes with and Copper ones are available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Just spoken to Peter and he has 60 left which at the current rate of sale is 2 weeks. So speak now or forever hold your voice my Peeps!
> 
> There are no brass AFC's left... just the SS it comes with and Copper ones are available.



@johan 1 x Nuppin (PS. what is the "Spare Fuse"?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> @johan 1 x Nuppin (PS. what is the "Spare Fuse"?)



Spare fuse is for the Dibi. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Imo the Nuppin suits your style perfectly. Just saying.



Thanks @Andre
I appreciate it
This is all so exciting again!


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre x 1
@johan x 1
@MurderDoll x 1


----------



## Andre

@Silver, do you not want one too?


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> @Silver, do you not want one too?



Thanks for the reminder @Andre and for the good advice you gave me. 

*Count me in for a Nuppin @Rob Fisher *
And thank you for offering to get more for us! You are a star. 

This will be a present to me from myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Thanks for the reminder @Andre and for the good advice you gave me.
> 
> *Count me in for a Nuppin @Rob Fisher *
> And thank you for offering to get more for us! You are a star.
> 
> This will be a present to me from myself



@Silver may i be 1st in line for your Odin please?


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> @Silver may i be 1st in line for your Odin please?



Lol, @kimbo, you can be first in line for it with pleasure
But I have not yet tried it - can you believe it. I have just been too busy and i discovered it does not screw onto my Reo properly. I have that dreaded threading issue. 

I am worried now for a few things. If I change the threading on my Reo to accept the Odin, then maybe the Nuppin wont fit. And also I am worried that my trusty RM2 then doesnt fit. So there is a lot for me to work out now. And i am going to be treading quite cautiously om this matter. 

But in the event that I get the Odin working and I really dont like it, then you can be first in line. But dont count on me not liking it


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Lol, @kimbo, you can be first in line for it with pleasure
> But I have not yet tried it - can you believe it. I have just been too busy and i discovered it does not screw onto my Reo properly. I have that dreaded threading issue.
> 
> I am worried now for a few things. If I change the threading on my Reo to accept the Odin, then maybe the Nuppin wont fit. And also I am worried that my trusty RM2 then doesnt fit. So there is a lot for me to work out now. And i am going to be treading quite cautiously om this matter.
> 
> But in the event that I get the Odin working and I really dont like it, then you can be first in line. But dont count on me not liking it



 Thank you

I am sure you will like it, i seen so many people that do


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Lol, @kimbo, you can be first in line for it with pleasure
> But I have not yet tried it - can you believe it. I have just been too busy and i discovered it does not screw onto my Reo properly. I have that dreaded threading issue.
> 
> I am worried now for a few things. If I change the threading on my Reo to accept the Odin, then maybe the Nuppin wont fit. And also I am worried that my trusty RM2 then doesnt fit. So there is a lot for me to work out now. And i am going to be treading quite cautiously om this matter.
> 
> But in the event that I get the Odin working and I really dont like it, then you can be first in line. But dont count on me not liking it



I can assure you that the rm2 will still work, I have experience fixing the threads with many Reo's. And yours will be fine. 

No doubt about it.


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Alex. Will chat to you soon and see if we can make a plan.


----------



## Stephen

Hi Rob I'm interested in one plus the spare screws and hex key..... Vaping might be improving my health, but it's killing my bank balance


----------



## Paulie

Nuppin and Odin ftw! Both great lung hitters!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre x 1
@johan x 1
@MurderDoll x 1
@Silver x 1
@Stephen x 1


----------



## Andre

Stephen said:


> Hi Rob I'm interested in one plus the spare screws and hex key..... Vaping might be improving my health, but it's killing my bank balance


The Nuppin does come standard with 2 spare screws and one hex key.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stephen

Andre said:


> The Nuppin does come standard with 2 spare screws and one hex key.


Not to worry then, just order me the atty. Thanks for making this group buy happen Rob, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I will place the order today! So speak now or forever hold your peace my Peeps!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nuppin order has been placed and paid for!

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Nuppin order has been placed and paid for!



Please pm amount I owe you Rob, then I can sort you out.


----------



## Silver

Thanks Rob!


----------



## Stephen

Thanks Rob, Please let me know what I owe you.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Please pm amount I owe you Rob, then I can sort you out.



I'll do a spreadsheet closer to the time when it's all worked out thanks @johan!

I have a mate who is helping me with shipping for the USA now so it makes life a lot easier ordering from Amazon, eBay and other US Retailers... I place orders all over the place and they are consolidated in Florida and then couriered across to SA bypassing the stinking post office! The shipping should be about the same but the speed will be guaranteed. Only real issue is waiting for a consolidated parcel. But at least we will know exaclty WHERE are stuff is!

The consolidation will take place in the second week in Jan so we should get our goodies a few days after that!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow things really speed up when shipped to a US address... the Nuppins are on their way in under an hour as is two orders from eBay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Super X on the Nuppin.

"I hate you bassturds. Yes this little atty does vape amazing and yes ^ the squonk drain is off the chain. Best I've seen too."





Some more from Super X

" I'm doing some side by side vaping right now. From an ease of build perspective, ODIN wins. From feed / drain perspective nuppin crushes. Aesthetically I like em both. Vape wise, I like em both. Wicking ease goes to the nuppin. What it comes down to at this point is do I wanna retool? I'm strongly considering it




"


----------



## Rob Fisher

More from Super X


"



Originally Posted by *Raynman* 


Just wait till he finds out there's only 30 or so of them left.
There's only like 27 now



. I just retooled



"


----------



## Paulie

Nice going rob I think you found a winning atty just a quick note the Nuppin doesn't like anything bigger than 26g I tried 24 and it gurgles but with 26 duals it's fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Nice going rob I think you found a winning atty just a quick note the Nuppin doesn't like anything bigger than 26g I tried 24 and it gurgles but with 26 duals it's fantastic


I have not even gotten to duals yet, it is so fantastic on a single coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Super X on the Nuppin.
> 
> "I hate you bassturds. Yes this little atty does vape amazing and yes ^ the squonk drain is off the chain. Best I've seen too."
> 
> View attachment 18379
> View attachment 18380
> 
> 
> Some more from Super X
> 
> " I'm doing some side by side vaping right now. From an ease of build perspective, ODIN wins. From feed / drain perspective nuppin crushes. Aesthetically I like em both. Vape wise, I like em both. Wicking ease goes to the nuppin. What it comes down to at this point is do I wanna retool? I'm strongly considering it
> 
> 
> 
> "


Of course he is lying through his teeth @Rob Fisher - no ways anyone can say the Odin is aesthetically the same as the Nuppin on a Reo - not with that overhang!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Of course he is lying through his teeth @Rob Fisher - no ways anyone can say the Odin is aesthetically the same as the Nuppin on a Reo - not with that overhang!



1,000,000% Andre!


----------



## Alex

One thing I hope for, is that the top of the Reo is redesigned to better accommodate newer devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Agreed @Alex

Okay so serious Nuppin fomo going on here!

I call dibs if anyone decides to let go of theirs when they arrive


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - thank you so much for introducing further excitement into this thread 
And thanks @Andre for your gentle prodding, which I do need from time to time 
After my dismal Odin disaster yesterday - I am just hoping that the Nuppin fits and works and I don't have to send precious Reo Blue to Maine.

If the Nuppin works great for me as an alternative atty, I will be a very happy chappy


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> One thing I hope for, is that the top of the Reo is redesigned to better accommodate newer devices.


Yip, hopefully the new ss 510 connections will accomplish that.


----------



## Silver

Alternatively - as @Alex and I were discussing yesterday - it may just make sense for me to send Reo Blue to Maine to get the new SS 510 installed - if that is possible...

I wonder if many Reonauts will end up doing that.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Alternatively - as @Alex and I were discussing yesterday - it may just make sense for me to send Reo Blue to Maine to get the new SS 510 installed - if that is possible...
> 
> I wonder if many Reonauts will end up doing that.


Yes, that is quite possible - many Reonauts will be doing same.


----------



## kimbo

@Silver ,, remember, i can provide a home to the Odin 

Edit: Oh sorry i forgot you have a swarm


----------



## Rob Fisher

And there is going to be a little of this because there are only 23 Nuppins left on the planet for sale!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> @Silver ,, remember, i can provide a home to the Odin
> 
> Edit: Oh sorry i forgot you have a swarm



I hear you @kimbo - but that Odin of mine is non functional at the moment
It has been returned to the Benoni Spa via Alex for some attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After Super X told everyone on ECF he is switching to Nuppins there has been a rush on them I doubt there are any left! So the boys who just ordered are lucky fish's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> After Super X told everyone on ECF he is switching to Nuppins there has been a rush on them I doubt there are any left! So the boys who just ordered are lucky fish's!



Thanks again @Rob Fisher 
It was your gut feeling to order them fast and you were right
Makes it more exciting this way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> After Super X told everyone on ECF he is switching to Nuppins there has been a rush on them I doubt there are any left! So the boys who just ordered are lucky fish's!


@Rob Fisher looks like I just made my second best vape purchase after the Reo Mini, I can't wait for our atty's to arrive

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stephen said:


> @Rob Fisher looks like I just made my second best vape purchase after the Reo Mini, I can't wait for our atty's to arrive


I have been using my Nuppin on the Mini at 0.69 ohms, single coil for about a week - no doubt a winner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


>



Thanks @kimbo. Super X certainly is quick.


----------



## johan

Thanks @kimbo - going to watch it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Oi-vey! They're all gone; Raynman on ECF took the last 2 yesterday: "I just got my invoice for the last 2. Official Unicorn status."

I'm now really glad I jumped on this group buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Yikes missed out - the price you pay for being away for a while. Anyone wanting to dump their Nuppin at some stage, please let me know.


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Howes

Suppose i should look at all threads more often.


----------



## Alex

Ok, I have just finished the first coil build on my new nuppin, and my first expression was a huge smile. I purposely tested with my ADV of 'nana cream to accurately pick up any subtle differences. And boy does this baby deliver in spades. I didn't think it was possible to get more flavour than I get from the Odin. But the Nuppin lives up to all the hype. The flavour is absolutely tops, the way in which she squonks and drains is perfect. This is really a killer device, and I have no desire to top this.

I really cannot stress just how good this atomizer is on the Reo, to the guys who are waiting for this. You can look forward to the perfect vape in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Ok, I have just finished the first coil build on my new nuppin, and my first expression was a huge smile. I purposely tested with my ADV of 'nana cream to accurately pick up any subtle differences. And boy does this baby deliver in spades. I didn't think it was possible to get more flavour than I get from the Odin. But the Nuppin lives up to all the hype. The flavour is absolutely tops, the way in which she squonks and drains is perfect. This is really a killer device, and I have no desire to top this.
> 
> I really cannot stress just how good this atomizer is on the Reo, to the guys who are waiting for this. You can look forward to the perfect vape in my opinion.



Thanks Alex, can you perhaps explain what coil/s & wicking you employed on the nuppin?


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Thanks Alex, can you perhaps explain what coil/s & wicking you employed on the nuppin?


@johan, I used 28g wire, Dual coil 2mm ID, 7 wraps - 0.6 ohm. And a single cotton wick in a donut shape.










via iphone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Ok, I have just finished the first coil build on my new nuppin, and my first expression was a huge smile. I purposely tested with my ADV of 'nana cream to accurately pick up any subtle differences. And boy does this baby deliver in spades. I didn't think it was possible to get more flavour than I get from the Odin. But the Nuppin lives up to all the hype. The flavour is absolutely tops, the way in which she squonks and drains is perfect. This is really a killer device, and I have no desire to top this.
> 
> I really cannot stress just how good this atomizer is on the Reo, to the guys who are waiting for this. You can look forward to the perfect vape in my opinion.


Great, I feel vindicated.


johan said:


> Thanks Alex, can you perhaps explain what coil/s & wicking you employed on the nuppin?


I have an idea you ugly coil on Ekowool should serve you well on the Nuppin too. For single coil in any event. I have not tried it in duals yet.


----------



## johan

Thanks @Alex. Geez I can smell the nana cream on that wick  - no lag in ramp up time?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> I have an idea you ugly coil on Ekowool should serve you well on the Nuppin too. For single coil in any event. I have not tried it in duals yet.



Thanks, yes I hope the ugly ribbon on Ekowool works well as I'm a lazy wicker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Alll the new Nuppiners and Nuppiners to be please if you want to get rid of your Odin, i will take it of your hands


----------



## Alex

After watching the SuperX vid that @Andre posted.

My new coil specs are as follows:


Centre post adjustment to get the coil legs as short as possible

Dual coil
28g
1.6mm ID
8wraps each

0.53ohm

Rayon wick - single
Negative lead length = 8mm exactly, which lines the coil perfectly with the air holes.
This is a far easier method than the first one I tried. And is imho the perfect dual coil build for the nuppin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback @Alex 
And all the pics and coiling specs

@Andre i had a few toots on the Nuppin today - not sure what coil was in it at that point
But i too was quite amazed at he flavour. @Alex set it up for me on mouth to lung so I could compare with what I know and even though the juice was different to what I know, I could tell this atty means business

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The last Nuppins on earth have arrived in South Africa! JHB Boys your Nuppins are with @paulph201 

@Andre
@johan 
@MurderDoll 
@Silver 
@Stephen 

I just need to work out the courier costs and import duties and I will do a spreadsheet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The last Nuppins on earth have arrived in South Africa! JHB Boys your Nuppins are with @paulph201
> 
> @Andre
> @johan
> @MurderDoll
> @Silver
> @Stephen
> 
> I just need to work out the courier costs and import duties and I will do a spreadsheet!


Great, thank you.


----------



## Silver

Many thanks Rob
Great stuff!


----------



## Paulie

Hey all,

These will be shipped out on monday as i am having problems getting them out today for those of you in jhb who want them in jhb this weekend call me to collect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> These will be shipped out on monday as i am having problems getting them out today for those of you in jhb who want them in jhb this weekend call me to collect


Thanks for your trouble, appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Yiannaki

Really hoping this second run of nuppins happens! 

I want one


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Really hoping this second run of nuppins happens!
> 
> I want one


I am sure it will happen. Am watching that thread on ECF and will keep us updated. Have you had the opportunity to try a Nuppin yet?


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> I am sure it will happen. Am watching that thread on ECF and will keep us updated. Have you had the opportunity to try a Nuppin yet?


I have indeed! It's a great atty.

The drainage on it is incredible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

All the JHB crew all 4 of you please call me on 0827755398 to collect your or arrange


----------



## Andre

If you are interested in a Nuppin in future, please fill in the Google form here: 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1M71oaVmnybHFnX5iJ6M_yKXEYhR3eo3w0f5rwMzp1bk/viewform?c=0&w=1

He is considering all black and all brass versions and a dripper version.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

My favourite build thus far.

.45ohms, 9 wraps, dual 26g, 8mm negative legs, new wicking technique.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> My favourite build thus far.
> 
> .45ohms, 9 wraps, dual 26g, 8mm negative legs, new wicking technique.
> View attachment 19204


You have the coiling on the Nuppin down pat looks like to me. What ID did you use?


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> You have the coiling on the Nuppin down pat looks like to me. What ID did you use?



Thanks, I forgot to add that, it's 2mm.


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> My favourite build thus far.
> 
> .45ohms, 9 wraps, dual 26g, 8mm negative legs, new wicking technique.
> View attachment 19204


Great coiling @Alex

How are you finding this new wicking technique vs your previous?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Great coiling @Alex
> 
> How are you finding this new wicking technique vs your previous?



Not much of a difference so far @Yiannaki, I'm have a better idea in a few days time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

ok

so 1st of, i think the nuppin doesn't look sexy BUT...... it has sparked my interest....

now - can this little thing do single coil or do i have to dual coil this beast.....


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> ok
> 
> so 1st of, i think the nuppin doesn't look sexy BUT...... it has sparked my interest....
> 
> now - can this little thing do single coil or do i have to dual coil this beast.....



It can do both dual and single


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> ok
> 
> so 1st of, i think the nuppin doesn't look sexy BUT...... it has sparked my interest....
> 
> now - can this little thing do single coil or do i have to dual coil this beast.....


Lol, extremely sexy and no overhang:







Mine has been single coil from the start. So good, I do not want to change it:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

Andre said:


> Lol, extremely sexy and no overhang:
> 
> Mine has been single coil from the start. So good, I do not want to change it:



the fact that there is no overhang is one of the reasons i am considering it. and by not sexy i mean, it looks so standard.
no curves like the cyclone, no milled lines like the RM2, its just plain....

ok so what does one need to do o get one?


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> the fact that there is no overhang is one of the reasons i am considering it. and by not sexy i mean, it looks so standard.
> no curves like the cyclone, no milled lines like the RM2, its just plain....
> 
> ok so what does one need to do o get one?


Of course, I agree....no atty more sexy than the Cyclone/Cyclops.

The maker is considering another run of the Nuppin - first run of 300 sold out. If you want in, complete the Google form:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1M71oaVmnybHFnX5iJ6M_yKXEYhR3eo3w0f5rwMzp1bk/viewform?c=0&w=1

He is considering all black and all brass versions and a dripper version.

Other than that, it is the Classifieds I am afraid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> the fact that there is no overhang is one of the reasons i am considering it. and by not sexy i mean, it looks so standard.
> no curves like the cyclone, no milled lines like the RM2, its just plain....
> 
> ok so what does one need to do o get one?



im holding thumbs that someone sells 

According to @Andre there could be a second run. He had a link to a google doc questionaire.


----------



## Alex

I'll just add that the machining on the Nuppin is immaculate. Both in form and function, this device works perfectly. The airflow control from tight to loose is so precise, you can easily switch from an restricted "RM2" draw to a wide open "Odin" draw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys the Nuppins were a little more expensive this time because I had them couriered across and hence the speed of delivery compared to last time. This time they cost R1,200 each.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys the Nuppins were a little more expensive this time because I had them couriered across and hence the speed of delivery compared to last time. This time they cost R1,200 each.


Still value for money, thanks for the trouble Skipper. PAID.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Hi @Rob Fisher could you please pm your bank details. Once again thank you for organizing this group buy


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher could you please pm your bank details. Once again thank you for organizing this group buy



Will do and only a pleasure @Stephen!


----------



## johan

Thanks Rob  paid just now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys the Nuppins were a little more expensive this time because I had them couriered across and hence the speed of delivery compared to last time. This time they cost R1,200 each.



@Rob Fisher , many thanks for this
You are a star
Will pay you in the morning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Wait, what? Is there a group buy on the go? What did I miss?


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Wait, what? Is there a group buy on the go? What did I miss?


The whole train. Check this post if you want in on a future run: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-nuppin-thread.t7561/page-7#post-170731

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> The whole train. Check this post if you want in on a future run: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-nuppin-thread.t7561/page-7#post-170731


Lol. I went back and saw now that it's all you guys paying @Rob Fisher for the ones that already arrived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys the Nuppins were a little more expensive this time because I had them couriered across and hence the speed of delivery compared to last time. This time they cost R1,200 each.



Paid and proof of payment sent
Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys the Nuppins were a little more expensive this time because I had them couriered across and hence the speed of delivery compared to last time. This time they cost R1,200 each.


Hi Rob payment has been made

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Just a quickie to explain how excited I am. 

Thanks to @Yiannaki who said just make a quick coil to see if my Nuppin is working 

I did just that and it's working perfectly

Sommer used the juice in there. CV Pining Juliette. 

Made a quick coil. 26g 7 wraps, 1.8mm. Rayon wick. Came out at 1 ohm. 

Wow the flavour and throat hit is great! Firing superbly on my REO Blue. I am so chuffed. It worked. I was scared it wouldn't fire.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Just a quickie to explain how excited I am.
> 
> Thanks to @Yiannaki who said just make a quick coil to see if my Nuppin is working
> 
> I did just that and it's working perfectly
> 
> Sommer used the juice in there. CV Pining Juliette.
> 
> Made a quick coil. 26g 7 wraps, 1.8mm. Rayon wick. Came out at 1 ohm.
> 
> Wow the flavour and throat hit is great! Firing superbly on my REO Blue. I am so chuffed. It worked. I was scared it wouldn't fire.


Awesome, great to hear after your Odin episode. The Nuppin was made for you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Just a quickie to explain how excited I am.
> 
> Thanks to @Yiannaki who said just make a quick coil to see if my Nuppin is working
> 
> I did just that and it's working perfectly
> 
> Sommer used the juice in there. CV Pining Juliette.
> 
> Made a quick coil. 26g 7 wraps, 1.8mm. Rayon wick. Came out at 1 ohm.
> 
> Wow the flavour and throat hit is great! Firing superbly on my REO Blue. I am so chuffed. It worked. I was scared it wouldn't fire.


great stuff man so glad it works!!


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Just a quickie to explain how excited I am.
> 
> Thanks to @Yiannaki who said just make a quick coil to see if my Nuppin is working
> 
> I did just that and it's working perfectly
> 
> Sommer used the juice in there. CV Pining Juliette.
> 
> Made a quick coil. 26g 7 wraps, 1.8mm. Rayon wick. Came out at 1 ohm.
> 
> Wow the flavour and throat hit is great! Firing superbly on my REO Blue. I am so chuffed. It worked. I was scared it wouldn't fire.


That is excellent news @Silver and such a relief!! 

I'm glad it has a worked out 

Next step: to start building some crazy dual coils!


----------



## Silver

@Yiannaki, thanks for the prod the other day.

I must say I am really impressed with this for a first coil on a device. Working very nicely.

Here's the coil




And my air hole is wide open




Not as airy as the Atlantis. But lovely.

Interestingly, the flavour is good but the throat hit is very mild. This is 18mg CV Pining Juliette which usually has quite a decent kick but it's so soft and smooth in the Nuppin. Am lung hitting and its so smooth!

I am sure I will get some guidance on how to fine tune it and adjust things.

But it's a lovely experience indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Forgot to add, the coil is slightly lower than the airhole
I can see part of the coil through the airhole though. 
Beautiful smooth flavour.


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki, thanks for the prod the other day.
> 
> I must say I am really impressed with this for a first coil on a device. Working very nicely.
> 
> Here's the coil
> 
> View attachment 19480
> 
> 
> And my air hole is wide open
> 
> View attachment 19481
> 
> 
> Not as airy as the Atlantis. But lovely.
> 
> Interestingly, the flavour is good but the throat hit is very mild. This is 18mg CV Pining Juliette which usually has quite a decent kick but it's so soft and smooth in the Nuppin.
> 
> I am sure I will get some guidance on how to fine tune it and adjust things.
> 
> But it's a lovely experience indeed.



Always a pleasure @Silver

That's a more than good enough start. Did you use the 26g we used last time? The resistance seems a little high. 

I knew you needed that little encouragement to get the ball rolling. It has definitely paid off 

I know it's a different experience but how would you describe the flavour of the Nuppin in comparison to the rm2. Would you say the flavour is more pronounced? 

Luckily you for, we have a nuppinaut whom we know quite well, who can be bribed with free espresso to help you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Always a pleasure @Silver
> 
> That's a more than good enough start. Did you use the 26g we used last time? The resistance seems a little high.
> 
> I knew you needed that little encouragement to get the ball rolling. It has definitely paid off
> 
> I know it's a different experience but how would you describe the flavour of the Nuppin in comparison to the rm2. Would you say the flavour is more pronounced?
> 
> Luckily you for, we have a nuppinaut whom we know quite well, who can be bribed with free espresso to help you out



On the wire, not the same wire we used last time, its a different piece I had stored somewhere else. But i agree, 7 wraps at 1.8mm should have been lower than 1 ohm. So I suspect it was that same wire. Probably 28g. Lol

I did need that encouragement. Thanks. Am glad. 

On flavour, I have mainly been lung hitting and as you know, flavour on lung hitting is very different. Not as rich, obviously more airy. But very nice. In a different way. Its not as dense or thick. It is lighter but not diluted in a bad way. Feels smoother. Dont think I am describing the nuppin really, but more the difference in the lung hit versus the mouth to lung. 

Another thing is this is the first time I am using rayon on this juice which I know well. So the Rayon could also be a factor here. 

Allround its good. 

Not sure which I prefer though. 1 ohm on RM2 Mouth to Lung for this juice knocks quite hard. Lung hit on the Nuppin is comparatively quite smooth and pleasing in a very different way. I like them both. 

Will have to experiment lots more.


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki, thanks for the prod the other day.
> 
> I must say I am really impressed with this for a first coil on a device. Working very nicely.
> 
> Here's the coil
> 
> View attachment 19480
> 
> 
> And my air hole is wide open
> 
> View attachment 19481
> 
> 
> Not as airy as the Atlantis. But lovely.
> 
> Interestingly, the flavour is good but the throat hit is very mild. This is 18mg CV Pining Juliette which usually has quite a decent kick but it's so soft and smooth in the Nuppin. Am lung hitting and its so smooth!
> 
> I am sure I will get some guidance on how to fine tune it and adjust things.
> 
> But it's a lovely experience indeed.


great going there man! Looks awsome!


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> On the wire, not the same wire we used last time, its a different piece I had stored somewhere else. But i agree, 7 wraps at 1.8mm should have been lower than 1 ohm. So I suspect it was that same wire. Probably 28g. Lol
> 
> I did need that encouragement. Thanks. Am glad.
> 
> On flavour, I have mainly been lung hitting and as you know, flavour on lung hitting is very different. Not as rich, obviously more airy. But very nice. In a different way. Its not as dense or thick. It is lighter but not diluted in a bad way. Feels smoother. Dont think I am describing the nuppin really, but more the difference in the lung hit versus the mouth to lung.
> 
> Another thing is this is the first time I am using rayon on this juice which I know well. So the Rayon could also be a factor here.
> 
> Allround its good.
> 
> Not sure which I prefer though. 1 ohm on RM2 Mouth to Lung for this juice knocks quite hard. Lung hit on the Nuppin is comparatively quite smooth and pleasing in a very different way. I like them both.
> 
> Will have to experiment lots more.



Can't tell your coil height from the photo, but if you measure the negative lead @ 8mm, it will be the perfect height for a great throat hit. Next time post bigger pics, so I can zoom in.


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Can't tell your coil height from the photo, but if you measure the negative lead @ 8mm, it will be the perfect height for a great throat hit. Next time post bigger pics, so I can zoom in.



@Alex, i did roughly measure 8mm for thr negative leg as you advised
You cant see in the pic but the coil is very slightly lower than the airhole. The top half of the coil is in line with the airhole slit. 
I did not do the adjustment of the positicpve by 45 degrees as we spoke. I put a screwdriver on the pin at the bottom and it was very tight. i didnt want to break it before I made my first coil. This was after all just a test more to see if Reo Blue was working. 

Now the fun can commence

I have discovered that for lung hits I am going to need a nice wide bore drip tip. The Atlantis drip tip seems perfect and looks good. But I use the Atlantis too so am going to have to find something else. Either for the nuppin or the Atlantis. 

Next coil build i will take proper photos and a side one as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Morning @Silver lol you sound very exited about the new toy, i am very happy for you mate 

I got an Atomic from @andro (just waiting for Postman Aramex) really looking FWD to that

I got this from FT https://www.fasttech.com/products/1800109 in the reviews they say it is the biggest bore on FT and it even looks good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> Morning @Silver lol you sound very exited about the new toy, i am very happy for you mate
> 
> I got an Atomic from @andro (just waiting for Postman Aramex) really looking FWD to that
> 
> I got this from FT https://www.fasttech.com/products/1800109 in the reviews they say it is the biggest bore on FT and it even looks good



Thanks @kimbo 
Dont know if I am more excited about the nuppin or that my LP Reo is working with a different atty. i guess both. 

Thanks for the drip tip suggestion. Looks nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Alex, i did roughly measure 8mm for thr negative leg as you advised
> You cant see in the pic but the coil is very slightly lower than the airhole. The top half of the coil is in line with the airhole slit.
> I did not do the adjustment of the positicpve by 45 degrees as we spoke. I put a screwdriver on the pin at the bottom and it was very tight. i didnt want to break it before I made my first coil. This was after all just a test more to see if Reo Blue was working.
> 
> Now the fun can commence
> 
> I have discovered that for lung hits I am going to need a nice wide bore drip tip. The Atlantis drip tip seems perfect and looks good. But I use the Atlantis too so am going to have to find something else. Either for the nuppin or the Atlantis.
> 
> Next coil build i will take proper photos and a side one as well


Yeah, for the Nuppin the coil must be quite high compared to other atomizers. And do not be afraid to play with the afc. Mine is on single coil, half afc and does great mouth to lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Yeah, for the Nuppin the coil must be quite high compared to other atomizers. And do not be afraid to play with the afc. Mine is on single coil, half afc and does great mouth to lung hits.



Thanks @Andre 

I think I will try make it a mm or two higher next time.

Have you experimented much with the coil being closer to the middle versus toward the outer edge?

As for the draw, I am liking the wide open AFC and lung hitting. So smooth. The flavour is instantly recognisable but the overall experience is so different - in a nice way.

I did try for a while making the AFC small to give it an "RM2-like" mouth to lung draw - but it's not as good as the RM2 for me. That said, it's only my first coil and it is 1 ohm after all. And I did it quite quickly. Lol. I really can't come to any definitive conclusions yet.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> I think I will try make it a mm or two higher next time.
> 
> Have you experimented much with the coil being closer to the middle versus toward the outer edge?
> 
> As for the draw, I am liking the wide open AFC and lung hitting. So smooth. The flavour is instantly recognisable but the overall experience is so different - in a nice way.
> 
> I did try for a while making the AFC small to give it an "RM2-like" mouth to lung draw - but it's not as good as the RM2 for me. That said, it's only my first coil and it is 1 ohm after all. And I did it quite quickly. Lol. I really can't come to any definitive conclusions yet.


Well, no great experience this side either (have read some on the ECF thread). Have only done the one coil (below) and the flavour was instantly better for me than on any of my other atomizers. Did a slanted spaced coil (10 mm leg into the hole) with 26 g, 2.5 mm ID and 3 mm ceramic wick. The coil is about midway between the post and the edge. Will try duals on the incoming Nuppin. On ECF I guess the split between those who like duals and those who like single coils on the Nuppin is about 50 - 50.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So I got around to coiling the nuppin just now. 

Dual Coil
26G
2.5mm ID
8 wraps
0.5 ohms
Rayon Wick

Will report back in a few days  

In the meantime, here are a whole bunch of pics of my setup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha

you guys are killing me softly with the reos! dammit! think the Reo-Prius conspiracy is getting to me. TURNING INTO a green giant soon with envy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Fantastic pics @Yiannaki, let me know how she vapes


----------



## Silver

Fabulous coils @Yiannaki 
So neat
And looks so tasty when it's wicked!
You champ coiler you!

Am really anxious to hear how it's vaping....

PS - did you rotate the centre post by 45 degrees like in the Super X Drifter video?

And just a question, how did you know how to position the coils so they would both be in line with the airhole slots when both are open?


----------



## Silver

By the way - superb pictures @Yiannaki !


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Fantastic pics @Yiannaki, let me know how she vapes


Will do @Alex  so far I'm enjoying it A LOT!



Silver said:


> Fabulous coils @Yiannaki
> So neat
> And looks so tasty when it's wicked!
> You champ coiler you!
> 
> Am really anxious to hear how it's vaping....
> 
> PS - did you rotate the centre post by 45 degrees like in the Super X Drifter video?
> 
> And just a question, how did you know how to position the coils so they would both be in line with the airhole slots when both are open?



Thanks @Silver 

I won't lie. A bit of a PITA to coil compared to the Odin. But it's certainly no cyclone nightmare.

To be honest, I did not rotate the center post at all. I gave it some thought before I installed and felt as though it wasn't necessary.

In regard to the positioning of the coil in relation to the air slots, I assume you are referring specifically to height? 

I measured out the negative post leg to 8mm as the others have mentioned. After i had both coils in, I put the outer sleeve onto the atty and then lifted/lowered the coil based on what I observed when putting the sleeve on.

With regard to horizontal positioning I figured I needed to keep the positive leads straight in order for the top cap to show the width of the coil when wide open.

I hope the above makes sense? It feels like It makes sense in my head. Lol

In regard to how it's vaping, I would say extremely well! 

The build I have chosen is the exact one I have in my Choc Mint Odin so I could do a direct comparison in their performance. 

The flavour is outstanding on the Nuppin. I wouldn't think it possible but the flavour is even more pronounced/full bodied than the superb flavour of the Odin.

BUT

For a reason unknown to me, the Nuppin doesn't kick nearly as much in terms of how intense the vape feels. So the result (as seen with your nuppin) is a smoother, subdued experience. Not perhaps ideal when you need a real kick! And for that reason I will always keep space for the Odin in my lineup.


Silver said:


> By the way - superb pictures @Yiannaki !


Thanks  I was excited to have coiled the Nuppin so I wanted to document it with lots of pics

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Great coiling, as always, @Yiannaki. For me (still on single at 0.7) flavour and drainage are unmatched in the Nuppin. Gives me a good hit with my mouth to lung, but agree Odin is maybe more intense. Will be using both until we find our next nirvana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

My current coil setup in the nuppin is hitting very hard indeed. I think the key may be keeping the coils high, just a smidge higher than the airhole. The 6mg unflavoured juice feels a heck of a lot stronger to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Great coiling, as always, @Yiannaki. For me (still on single at 0.7) flavour and drainage are unmatched in the Nuppin. Gives me a good hit with my mouth to lung, but agree Odin is more intense. Will be using both until we find our next nirvana.



Thanks @Andre 

Agreed on the flavour and drainage! 

Can't wait to see what awesome bottom feeders 2015 has to offer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> So I got around to coiling the nuppin just now.
> 
> Dual Coil
> 26G
> 2.5mm ID
> 8 wraps
> 0.5 ohms
> Rayon Wick
> 
> Will report back in a few days
> 
> In the meantime, here are a whole bunch of pics of my setup



Fantastic coiling and pics man!

The search for me is over i am loving the marquis more than anything! i just dont have time to document it but a Bf version is definatly going on my reo without even thinking about it! The only issue for some is the size but i dont mind it lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Fantastic coiling and pics man!
> 
> The search for me is over i am loving the marquis more than anything! i just dont have time to document it but a Bf version is definatly going on my reo without even thinking about it! The only issue for some is the size but i dont mind it lol


Thanks Paulie! 

That marquis is damn impressive! Can't wait to get my own


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Fantastic coiling and pics man!
> 
> The search for me is over i am loving the marquis more than anything! i just dont have time to document it but a Bf version is definatly going on my reo without even thinking about it! The only issue for some is the size but i dont mind it lol


Great, have been eyeing that one for some time.


Yiannaki said:


> Thanks Paulie!
> 
> That marquis is damn impressive! Can't wait to get my own


Ditto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Will do @Alex  so far I'm enjoying it A LOT!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I won't lie. A bit of a PITA to coil compared to the Odin. But it's certainly no cyclone nightmare.
> 
> To be honest, I did not rotate the center post at all. I gave it some thought before I installed and felt as though it wasn't necessary.
> 
> In regard to the positioning of the coil in relation to the air slots, I assume you are referring specifically to height?
> 
> I measured out the negative post leg to 8mm as the others have mentioned. After i had both coils in, I put the outer sleeve onto the atty and then lifted/lowered the coil based on what I observed when putting the sleeve on.
> 
> With regard to horizontal positioning I figured I needed to keep the positive leads straight in order for the top cap to show the width of the coil when wide open.
> 
> I hope the above makes sense? It feels like It makes sense in my head. Lol
> 
> In regard to how it's vaping, I would say extremely well!
> 
> The build I have chosen is the exact one I have in my Choc Mint Odin so I could do a direct comparison in their performance.
> 
> The flavour is outstanding on the Nuppin. I wouldn't think it possible but the flavour is even more pronounced/full bodied than the superb flavour of the Odin.
> 
> BUT
> 
> For a reason unknown to me, the Nuppin doesn't kick nearly as much in terms of how intense the vape feels. So the result (as seen with your nuppin) is a smoother, subdued experience. Not perhaps ideal when you need a real kick! And for that reason I will always keep space for the Odin in my lineup.
> 
> Thanks  I was excited to have coiled the Nuppin so I wanted to document it with lots of pics



Thank you kindly @Yiannaki for the detailed feedback
Very descriptive and I understand exactly what you say!

Glad you are enjoying the Nuppin and also glad you observed that "smoothness" i referred to. So its not just my imagination

On the throat hit, i suspect it has to do with the coil height as @Alex says. My coil is a "smidge" lower than the air hole. I think we need to move it a little bit higher and see what happens

Also, for me, I am enjoying it in "lung hit mode" with the air slot wide open. In that mode, I actually dont want that stonking RM2 type throat hit. Its better to have it smoother. So even if raising the coil slightly doesnt improve my throat hit, i dont mind. Then the nuppin will probably become a permanent lung hit device for me. And for that, smooth is good.

Thanks again and lets compare notes soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Second flavour master Nuppin rocked up. Immediately tried dual coils. Slanted, 28 g, 8 wraps, 1.5 mm ID, 10 mm legs into the holes. Wicked with 2 mm Ceramic. Rocking Bowden's Mate - awesome in all aspects.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Second flavour master Nuppin rocked up. Immediately tried dual coils. Slanted, 28 g, 8 wraps, 1.5 mm ID, 10 mm legs into the holes. Wicked with 2 mm Ceramic. Rocking Bowden's Mate - awesome in all aspects.


Super coiling and great pics @Andre

I like the slanted coils. Odin style.

How are you finding the dual compared to the single 0.7 you are running in the other?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Super coiling and great pics @Andre
> 
> I like the slanted coils. Odin style.
> 
> How are you finding the dual compared to the single 0.7 you are running in the other?


Not much a a difference actually. More throat hit, a warmer vape and a whistle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Great coiling @Andre, I've been using a single parra coil @0.5 for the last week. And I do prefer it for my style of vape on the mini. 

Main advantages for me are that the juice lasts much longer. No big difference from the duals, other than slightly less vapor... Which is fine with me.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stephen

Alex said:


> Great coiling @Andre, I've been using a single parra coil @0.5 for the last week. And I do prefer it for my style of vape on the mini.
> 
> Main advantages for me are that the juice lasts much longer. No big difference from the duals, other than slightly less vapor... Which is fine with me.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Hi @Alex could you post a pick of your parra coil. Really interested to see how you set it up


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Great coiling @Andre, I've been using a single parra coil @0.5 for the last week. And I do prefer it for my style of vape on the mini.
> 
> Main advantages for me are that the juice lasts much longer. No big difference from the duals, other than slightly less vapor... Which is fine with me.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Yip, my single coil Nuppin is on the Mini and the dual one on a Grand. Imo the Nuppin is the ideal atomizer for the Mini - the perfect fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Stephen said:


> Hi @Alex could you post a pick of your parra coil. Really interested to see how you set it up


Sure thing..

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stephen

Thanks @Alex, and you running it comfortably on the mini at those ohms?


----------



## Alex

Stephen said:


> Thanks @Alex, and you running it comfortably on the mini at those ohms?



I've been running her on .45 .5 builds almost since I got her about 6mths ago. No worries here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

Alex said:


> I've been running her on .45 .5 builds almost since I got her about 6mths ago. No worries here.


Thanks bud that's a great help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome coiling @Andre and @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## huffnpuff

The luigat approach:
Haha, had a pack of 1.2Ohm eGrip RBA coils taunting me, so finally caved in, yanked out my trusty single coil, and did a dual coil build. The legs are long enough for a Nuppin and quite easy to fit. Used a 2mm drill-bit for positioning. After fitting and dry-fire tweaking the build came in at 0.7Ohm...mildy warm and fuzzy. Wicked with Jap cotton. Don't have pics, but these coils are VERY consistently built, giving near-identical glow patterns on dry fire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

huffnpuff said:


> The luigat approach:
> Haha, had a pack of 1.2Ohm eGrip RBA coils taunting me, so finally caved in, yanked out my trusty single coil, and did a dual coil build. The legs are long enough for a Nuppin and quite easy to fit. Used a 2mm drill-bit for positioning. After fitting and dry-fire tweaking the build came in at 0.7Ohm...mildy warm and fuzzy. Wicked with Jap cotton. Don't have pics, but these coils are VERY consistently built, giving near-identical glow patterns on dry fire.


I'd call that the clever approach.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Second flavour master Nuppin rocked up. Immediately tried dual coils. Slanted, 28 g, 8 wraps, 1.5 mm ID, 10 mm legs into the holes. Wicked with 2 mm Ceramic. Rocking Bowden's Mate - awesome in all aspects.


Some awesome coiling Sir. One day I'll venture into other attys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Andre, thanks for the tip on the 10mm negative leg length
I will keep that i mind
Probably thats why you are experiencing more throat hit....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Just be careful with the coil height, i made a quick set of new duals with a leg length of 8mm from the coil base. 

They are going straight down into the negative post hole, and then angled down. Similar to @Andre build.

I thought to measure the height clearance with the top cap first, And there ain't much, perhaps 1mm. So this is just a PSA. 


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Just be careful with the coil height, i made a quick set of new duals with a leg length of 8mm from the coil base.
> 
> They are going straight down into the negative post hole, and then angled down. Similar to @Andre build.
> 
> I thought to measure the height clearance with the top cap first, And there ain't much, perhaps 1mm. So this is just a PSA.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Agree, make sure you test the resistance with the top cap on.


----------



## Silver

This morning when I got to the vape den, I saw this:




My heart sank. My beloved REO Blue with the Nuppin had a problem. 

I wiped it off and checked what seal I had used under the atty. I had used the smallest one. 

I immediately changed it for the big fat one for the juice bottle cap. 

I also screwed the nuppin on a bit tighter this time. 

So far, I am very pleased that there are no signs of leaking throughout today. I am just hoping it makes I through the night without a leak. 

If it leaks it may mean there is something wrong with REO Blue. It had a history of slight problems with the Odin but the Nuppin is working fine. 

Let's see what tomorrow will bring. If it leaks I may just be tempted to send REO blue to porcupine headquarters


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Let's see what tomorrow will bring. If it leaks I may just be tempted to send REO blue to porcupine headquarters



Holding thumbs for you Hi Ho @Silver! I hope the new O-Ring sorted the issue!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> This morning when I got to the vape den, I saw this:
> 
> View attachment 19829
> 
> 
> My heart sank. My beloved REO Blue with the Nuppin had a problem.
> 
> I wiped it off and checked what seal I had used under the atty. I had used the smallest one.
> 
> I immediately changed it for the big fat one for the juice bottle cap.
> 
> I also screwed the nuppin on a bit tighter this time.
> 
> So far, I am very pleased that there are no signs of leaking throughout today. I am just hoping it makes I through the night without a leak.
> 
> If it leaks it may mean there is something wrong with REO Blue. It had a history of slight problems with the Odin but the Nuppin is working fine.
> 
> Let's see what tomorrow will bring. If it leaks I may just be tempted to send REO blue to porcupine headquarters



That sucks, It does indeed require a new 510.


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> That sucks, It does indeed require a new 510.



NOOOO, @Alex, you cant say that - lol
Am hoping it can hold out with the fat tyre
Have vaped quite a bit on it today. And it seems fine. I cannot even see the slightest bit of leaking

But it needs to stand upright for the night and then i can know if its okay

And, another negative is i loaded a new juice in it after the mishap. I loaded the high VG Bombies Nanas Cream. The juice that leaked was 5P Bowdens Mate, which Is thinner, i think 50/50 if memory serves. So maybe the Bombies is not a good test after all. 

We'll see. Maybe I must just never take the nuppin off and keep to Bombies in it. When the coil breaks, just make a new one without measuring. Lol.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> This morning when I got to the vape den, I saw this:
> 
> View attachment 19829
> 
> 
> My heart sank. My beloved REO Blue with the Nuppin had a problem.
> 
> I wiped it off and checked what seal I had used under the atty. I had used the smallest one.
> 
> I immediately changed it for the big fat one for the juice bottle cap.
> 
> I also screwed the nuppin on a bit tighter this time.
> 
> So far, I am very pleased that there are no signs of leaking throughout today. I am just hoping it makes I through the night without a leak.
> 
> If it leaks it may mean there is something wrong with REO Blue. It had a history of slight problems with the Odin but the Nuppin is working fine.
> 
> Let's see what tomorrow will bring. If it leaks I may just be tempted to send REO blue to porcupine headquarters


That is horrible. Hope it is ok.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

By the way, Bombies Nanas Cream is lovely in the Nuppin. Am lung hitting with just the single coil with the airflow wide open. The clouds are enormous. Actually they could just be more than a full inhale on the Atlantis. Ha ha. 

Flavour is good too, but as I hve said before, the flavour on a lung hit is very different. Im not decided whether its better or worse, but its different. Less concentrated but then made up by more vapour. I am now probably a 50/50 mouth to lung versus lung hitting vaper. Lol, @Alex, your spells are working...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> By the way, Bombies Nanas Cream is lovely in the Nuppin. Am lung hitting with just the single coil with the airflow wide open. The clouds are enormous. Actually they could just be more than a full inhale on the Atlantis. Ha ha.
> 
> Flavour is good too, but as I hve said before, the flavour on a lung hit is very different. Im not decided whether its better or worse, but its different. Less concentrated but then made up by more vapour. I am now probably a 50/50 mouth to lung versus lung hitting vaper. Lol, @Alex, your spells are working...



Oh, and its 18mg and I find it quite smooth and easy


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> By the way, Bombies Nanas Cream is lovely in the Nuppin. Am lung hitting with just the single coil with the airflow wide open. The clouds are enormous. Actually they could just be more than a full inhale on the Atlantis. Ha ha.
> 
> Flavour is good too, but as I hve said before, the flavour on a lung hit is very different. Im not decided whether its better or worse, but its different. Less concentrated but then made up by more vapour. I am now probably a 50/50 mouth to lung versus lung hitting vaper. Lol, @Alex, your spells are working...



You should add 1 drop per ml of Koolada to the nana cream. It makes it even more awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> You should add 1 drop per ml of Koolada to the nana cream. It makes it even more awesome.



Thanks @Alex, i will note that in my SkyBlue "to buy list"
Always wanted to try that. 
The cool without the menthol I suppose


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex, i will note that in my SkyBlue "to buy list"
> Always wanted to try that.
> The cool without the menthol I suppose



Yes indeed, @VapeGrrl let me steal a bottle from her vape goodies earlier, koolada is an awesome summer addition to most fruit type vapes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff

My 0.7Ohm dual eGrip micro-coil was nice, but my NET-type juices like the Virus gunked up too quick on them, so it was time to get UGLY!

First attempt was 2 x 2mm 6-turn 28G which rang up to 0.55 Ohm, but I found open-uglies don't generate near the same heat as closed micro-coils in the same build, so I dropped it by a turn to end with 0.49Ohm ( 2x 2mm 5-turn 28G with 8mm negative-post legs). Lots of air around the coils, warm and intense flavour.

PS: Wick is Jap Cotton

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Posted yesterday by the Nuppin master:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Am I glad I got mine on the previous group buy organized by Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I love my Nuppin almost as much as my reo


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

I would love another nuppin  a black one 

This atty is totally leak proof! Probably because it drains so damn well.

I left the reo lying sideways in my glove compartment yesterday for a few hours. Not a single drop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Geez can't wait to have my Reo & Nuppin back - week+ on Evod, cheap pipe with PT3 mini and eGrip is starting to suffocate me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Geez can't wait to have my Reo & Nuppin back - week+ on Evod, cheap pipe with PT3 mini and eGrip is starting to suffocate me


When is the shaved bull expected back @johan?


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> When is the shaved bull expected back @johan?



No idea, I said to @JakesSA he must do whenever he has time - think he ran out of time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I would love another nuppin  a black one
> 
> This atty is totally leak proof! Probably because it drains so damn well.
> 
> I left the reo lying sideways in my glove compartment yesterday for a few hours. Not a single drop.


Super X Drifter has also commented on that, and I find the same with the dual coils. Strangely with the single coil it weeps a bit through the closed air hole. Tip on ECF about that is the close the open air hole with your finger and suck lightly - will retract the seepage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Geez can't wait to have my Reo & Nuppin back - week+ on Evod, cheap pipe with PT3 mini and eGrip is starting to suffocate me


Makes one appreciate the Reo again. Hang in there. Hurry up @JakesSA!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

Ran out of electricity actually, took some lightning yesterday and had to get the municipality to come and flip the switch. Then of course the ADSL modem is mike tango. Replaced it now but still no go from Tekom side.Then Iburst backup connection ran out of bandwidth and had to get their tech support to force through the top up. Anyways at least we online again now.  Kids banished from youtube for the immediate future ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear all the troubles @JakesSA


----------



## kimbo

@JakesSA http://www1.k9webprotection.com/


----------



## Rob Fisher

For you technical types here is some info on the minor changes to the Nuppin. Nuppin 2.0

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hould-behave-yourselves-890.html#post15127936

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> For you technical types here is some info on the minor changes to the Nuppin. Nuppin 2.0
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hould-behave-yourselves-890.html#post15127936


Thanks Rob. Makes perfect sense to do it that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> For you technical types here is some info on the minor changes to the Nuppin. Nuppin 2.0
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hould-behave-yourselves-890.html#post15127936



Thanks for sharing this @Rob Fisher 

Do i smell a nuppin 2.0 group buy in the works ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Ok, so I just made some fresh dual coils for the nuppin, and if I thought the flavour was awesome before... Well, the difference with micro coils is almost 100% better. So from now on I'm definitely going back to my tried and tested 1.4mm mandrel. I may need to squonk a little more frequently, but the flavour advantage is worth the effort for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Ok, so I just made some fresh dual coils for the nuppin, and if I thought the flavour was awesome before... Well, the difference with micro coils is almost 100% better. So from now on I'm definitely going back to my tried and tested 1.4mm mandrel. I may need to squonk a little more frequently, but the flavour advantage is worth the effort for me.



What did you use for wicking?


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> What did you use for wicking?



I used the Japanese stuff.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> I used the Japanese stuff.


Thanks

via Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen

Just put a sleeper coil build in the Nuppin. 28awg, 2mm id, running at 0.6 ohm's. Initial impressions, using Nicoticket h1n1: vape productions is smooth, with the tobacco flavour more enhanced, and caramel slightly muted. I'm enjoying the fact that vape is not being dominated by the caramel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Stephen said:


> Just put a sleeper coil build in the Nuppin. 28awg, 2mm id, running at 0.6 ohm's. Initial impressions, using Nicoticket h1n1: vape productions is smooth, with the tobacco flavour more enhanced, and caramel slightly muted. I'm enjoying the fact that vape is not being dominated by the caramel
> View attachment 20517
> View attachment 20518
> View attachment 20519
> View attachment 20520


Great coiling and wicking. The tobacco in The Virus becomes more pronounced with steeping, which is the more difficult way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Andre said:


> Great coiling and wicking. The tobacco in The Virus becomes more pronounced with steeping, which is the more difficult way.


Thanks Andre, I'll keep that in mind, but the tobacco is Definately more pronounced on this build then the para coil I'm running on the Atomic. By the way I have to echo all my fellow Nuppin owners and say..... this is one awesome atty!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Thanks Andre, I'll keep that in mind, but the tobacco is Definately more pronounced on this build then the para coil I'm running on the Atomic. By the way I have to echo all my fellow Nuppin owners and say..... this is one awesome atty!!!



And you are right @Stephen - the nuppin produces such a smooth vape!
So smoothe that the lung hits are deceptively innocent. Then one feels the nic after a few puffing sessions


----------



## johan

Has anyone tried Ribbon Kanthal on a Nuppin yet? If so any tips and trick I should know of? Thanks.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Has anyone tried Ribbon Kanthal on a Nuppin yet? If so any tips and trick I should know of? Thanks.


I have not, but see no reason why not. 
Is your Reo back in business?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Its back in business BIG TIME @Andre - thanks will do the ribbon as its my coil material of choice.


----------



## johan

Fugly coil with last bit of ceramic wick (courtesy of @Andre), and I'm ready for my trip (might just take one wrap off the coil).

My 1'st impressions of the Nuppin:

Squonking much easier than any other BF RDA I played with to date.
Drain like a dream - I'm impressed.

Extreme flavour - I have to further dilute my already diluted ejuice.
Much warmer vape than the RM2 - definitely not for mindless chain vaping.
Way more throat hit - assume its the height position of coil, don't know yet.
I initially thought that 2 air slots would be a problem with just one coil, but not.

As much as I like the RM2, I must admit that the Nuppin wins hands down, I'm very glad I bought this RDA.


​Anything I did wrong and/or suggestions, please comment.
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Marvellous idea @johan - looks super

Were you vaping it with both airholes open? 
Were they wide open or just a little bit open?

And how high is your ribbon coil? Is it at the height of the airslot, higher or lower?


----------



## Silver

Oh, I forgot - one more question @johan
With the wick going all the way around the Nuppin - I imagine you are getting quite a few puffs per squonk?
How many are you getting?


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Marvellous idea @johan - looks super
> 
> Were you vaping it with both airholes open?
> Were they wide open or just a little bit open?
> 
> And how high is your ribbon coil? Is it at the height of the airslot, higher or lower?



Both air holes slightly open (they form a nice circle when viewed from side) - doesn't look like you can only have one open, can you?

Coil hight dead center with air slot.


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Oh, I forgot - one more question @johan
> With the wick going all the way around the Nuppin - I imagine you are getting quite a few puffs per squonk?
> How many are you getting?



Didn't test - I squonk subconsciously - I guess every 5 long toots.


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Both air holes slightly open (they form a nice circle when viewed from side) - doesn't look like you can only have one open, can you?



Yes you can - if you turn it a bit further you will see - then the one airhole is closed and the other one is open.
That might be better for a single coil - but who knows
Let us know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Yes you can - if you turn it a bit further you will see - then the one airhole is closed and the other one is open.
> That might be better for a single coil - but who knows
> Let us know



Nope, mine is symmetrical - either I'm stupid or its a fake  - I think its the former. How?


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Nope, mine is symmetrical - either I'm stupid or its a fake  - I think its the former. How?


Mines got three slots on the inner cap Johan,what about yours?


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Mines got three slots on the inner cap Johan,what about yours?



AAAAH! Thanks Genosmate - now I see! Bit mentally constipated I am  .... and with just one air hole open, the flavor is even more intense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> AAAAH! Thanks Genosmate - now I see! Bit mentally constipated I am  .... and with just one air hole open, the flavor is even more intense.


Glad you are liking the Nuppin Johan,I also think its great but I got something yesterday (big thanks to Rob) that I think runs it very close,the Cyclops.


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Glad you are liking the Nuppin Johan,I also think its great but I got something yesterday (big thanks to Rob) that I think runs it very close,the Cyclops.



I skipped the whole Cyclops / cyclone thing after last years disaster. I believe its excellent, but at this moment in time I am content with the Nuppin.


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> I skipped the whole Cyclops / cyclone thing after last years disaster. I believe its excellent, but at this moment in time I am content with the Nuppin.


I'm not keen on the cyclone,I find the draw too tight and Rob prefers it so he swapped with me.If you really want a dogs breakfast of an atty the the bazillion rand Chalice is the one to get


----------



## johan

Luckily I'm not into "dog's breakfast" and way too stingy @Genosmate .


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Luckily I'm not into "dog's breakfast" and way too stingy @Genosmate .


Me too Johan its just that it came with a Woodvil courtesy of Paul,I doubt I would have got one otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

@johan great idea using the ribbon, I got to admit I'm managing to mindlessly vape on my Nuppin. My first build was a single coil which I thought was fantastic, however when I built a dual this atty went to a whole new level

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Stephen said:


> @johan great idea using the ribbon, I got to admit I'm managing to mindlessly vape on my Nuppin. My first build was a single coil which I thought was fantastic, however when I built a dual this atty went to a whole new level



Thanks for your comment - I assume from your post that dual coils do not necessarily increase vapor temperature, am I correct? I am diluting my ejuice (even before using the Nuppin) due to the too intense flavors for my woozy taste buds, and I think dual coils will force me to vape unflavored.


----------



## Alex

Great coil @johan, and I'm so glad to hear you're happy with her.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Great coil @johan, and I'm so glad to hear you're happy with her.



Thanks - picked up in Midrand, coffee next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Load shedding in Koringberg just ended. Glad you are liking the Nuppin @johan. Best flavour ever for sure.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Insomnia led me to rebuild the Nuppin just now. Lol

Will share some pics in the morning  I am quite chuffed with this build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Insomnia led me to rebuild the Nuppin just now. Lol
> 
> Will share some pics in the morning  I am quite chuffed with this build.



Sorry to hear @Yiannaki 
I hope the insomnia has nothing to do with the lung hitting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Still waiting for a pic


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Yiannaki
> I hope the insomnia has nothing to do with the lung hitting...



No, just a busy mind  thankfully!



Alex said:


> Still waiting for a pic



As soon as i get a chance to upload then  a bit crazy at the office today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> No, just a busy mind  thankfully!
> 
> As soon as i get a chance to upload then  a bit crazy at the office today.



It's so annoying when work interferes with Vaping... thank the Pope I have retired!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

So here are the fruits of my 1am coil build on the Nuppin. 

I decided to go for spaced coils this time around. 

I did a 26g 7 wrap paralell build and then removed the one coil, which in turn gave me even - ish spacing. 

26 Dual Spaced Coil
7 wraps
2.5 mm ID
0.4Ω
Rayon Wick

I kept the negative leads a bit longer this time ( 9 - 10 mm) to place the coils higher, in hope that this would give more 'throat hit', as the last setup was very mild.

The vape off this setup is certainly warmer. The flavour is amazing (on par with my previous build. )

Vapor production is greater and best of all, the vape feels a little more intense which is what I was looking for (although I could still do with a bit more )

Some pics....

Before firing and pinching them slightly:











After firing and pinching:










Wicked and juiced

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Another day - another new experience

Thanks to @Yiannaki 's advice I decided to just do a dual coil in the Nuppin

Came out at 0.36 ohms. Shees that's a bit low 

Thanks to @Oupa I got myself some proper 26g wire.

6 wraps around 2mm ID came out at 0.7 ohms for the first coil. That must be 26g @Yiannaki! Now we talking.

Here's the coil setup



Ohm meter



Glowing evenly



All wicked up with rayon



My reference juice is VM Starwberry diluted down to about 9mg with menthol drops added.

To say I was excited at this point would be an understatement.

All ready to go. Air slots wide open. Ready for lung hit

My goodness. Intensity and clouds like I have never produced before. Flavour is there but not the focus. I am just trying to handle the heat and the intensity. 2 second drags is more than enough. The clouds are insane for me.




It's marvellous. It's fun it's exciting. I am a bit overwhelmed actually. My upper lip feels a bit burnt. Too hot for the drip tip. I can feel the Silver lurking....

Houston we have lift off and I have a massive new respect for this little humble looking atty. Next build I will aim for something a bit higher like 0.5.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

PS - I thought the Atlantis was quite intense

After vaping this thing, the Atlantis feels quite mild - as if the battery is flat on the CF mod - lol

By the way, Airflow on the Nuppin with both slots wide open is more than the Atlantis wide open.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

nice write up @Silver, she can kick you in the nuts if you let her

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love your face Hi Ho @Silver! I know that feeling well!

I tried the Marquis today and made a dual coil at 0,4Ω and tried at 70 watts and then 40 watts... this intense sub-ohming isn't for me!

And trying to rig up the dual vertical coils and then wick was a bloody nightmare! What a stupid design!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Another day - another new experience
> 
> Thanks to @Yiannaki 's advice I decided to just do a dual coil in the Nuppin
> 
> Came out at 0.36 ohms. Shees that's a bit low
> 
> Thanks to @Oupa I got myself some proper 26g wire.
> 
> 6 wraps around 2mm ID came out at 0.7 ohms for the first coil. That must be 26g @Yiannaki! Now we talking.
> 
> Here's the coil setup
> View attachment 20957
> 
> 
> Ohm meter
> View attachment 20958
> 
> 
> Glowing evenly
> View attachment 20959
> 
> 
> All wicked up with rayon
> View attachment 20960
> 
> 
> My reference juice is VM Starwberry diluted down to about 9mg with menthol drops added.
> 
> To say I was excited at this point would be an understatement.
> 
> All ready to go. Air slots wide open. Ready for lung hit
> 
> My goodness. Intensity and clouds like I have never produced before. Flavour is there but not the focus. I am just trying to handle the heat and the intensity. 2 second drags is more than enough. The clouds are insane for me.
> 
> View attachment 20961
> 
> 
> It's marvellous. It's fun it's exciting. I am a bit overwhelmed actually. My upper lip feels a bit burnt. Too hot for the drip tip. I can feel the Silver lurking....
> 
> Houston we have lift off and I have a massive new respect for this little humble looking atty. Next build I will aim for something a bit higher like 0.5.
> 
> View attachment 20962



Great Job @Silver 

So glad that you finally got around to it! 

The build is looking good and I'm glad to hear the vape is blowing you away. Literally! 

It's funny how a simple change of a build can change the experience entirely. Just a few days ago we were chatting about how mild the Nuppin experience was.

With regard to the heat and your lips feeling burnt, I would say you need a nice wide bore delrin drip tip. The Greeks around these parts recommend the 2puffs drip tip.

Great step by step pics and a super post. 

Happy vaping on your new build and keep us posted on your findings with it.

Perhaps the Nuppin is the gateway to dual coils for u

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Another day - another new experience
> 
> Thanks to @Yiannaki 's advice I decided to just do a dual coil in the Nuppin
> 
> Came out at 0.36 ohms. Shees that's a bit low
> 
> Thanks to @Oupa I got myself some proper 26g wire.
> 
> 6 wraps around 2mm ID came out at 0.7 ohms for the first coil. That must be 26g @Yiannaki! Now we talking.
> 
> Here's the coil setup
> View attachment 20957
> 
> 
> Ohm meter
> View attachment 20958
> 
> 
> Glowing evenly
> View attachment 20959
> 
> 
> All wicked up with rayon
> View attachment 20960
> 
> 
> My reference juice is VM Starwberry diluted down to about 9mg with menthol drops added.
> 
> To say I was excited at this point would be an understatement.
> 
> All ready to go. Air slots wide open. Ready for lung hit
> 
> My goodness. Intensity and clouds like I have never produced before. Flavour is there but not the focus. I am just trying to handle the heat and the intensity. 2 second drags is more than enough. The clouds are insane for me.
> 
> View attachment 20961
> 
> 
> It's marvellous. It's fun it's exciting. I am a bit overwhelmed actually. My upper lip feels a bit burnt. Too hot for the drip tip. I can feel the Silver lurking....
> 
> Houston we have lift off and I have a massive new respect for this little humble looking atty. Next build I will aim for something a bit higher like 0.5.
> View attachment 20962


Way to go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks fellow Nuppiners and friends!

Just some follow up comments after the initial shock.

My upper lip has a blister. I hope its gonna be a mild one and not a vicious one. Can you believe it. In over a year that has never happened to me. Some of the skin came off. 

I need to consult my Greek friends to discuss a better way of kissing this setup. 2Puffs Delrin sounds good. I think I may need a double glazed Delrin vacuum drip tip!

I have figured out a better way to vape it without burning my lips. Short puffs and I change the way my lips sit on it. Lol, I think I burnt my lip trying to take that photo because I was looking at the camera and looking at the cloud and then my mouth was all over. It was actually so funny - and although it was a bit sore - I was in great spirit.

Back to the vape itself.

Despite the huge volume of vapour and overall excitement as one presses the button - it's a really *smooth *vape. The single coil was also smooth. This is smooth with a lot more volume if that is possible. To me, the Nuppin is just so smooth. 

*Throat hit* is not intense - but this is lung hitting afterall. Not like my paracoil setup on my RM2 - mouth to lung which knocks me hard. But I need to experiment more and try different juices. On this Nuppin build I measured the negative leg lengths out at 9mm. My single coil was 8mm. Visually, the centre of the coils are slightly higher than the airslots. I could maybe go a bit higher - maybe next time.

I tried closing the air slots down to do *mouth to lung.* Not sure if the air holes which resulted were in line with the coils, but it wasn't great for me. Vapour production was significantly less. I still need to experiment more with that but for now, the Nuppin is a lung hitting device for me.

*Flavour *is good but I think rather because of the volume of vapour than the actual flavour reproduction. Also, as I have said before, the flavour on a lung hit is very different.

One thing that is very interesting. I dripped some of *Nanas Cream* 18mg directly into the atty now. (Over my dried out VM Strawberry wicks) And I could taste the banana. I could not taste the banana on my previous 1 ohm single coil. Must be the power bringing out the banana. Was very nice.

The *density of the cloud *is quite amazing for me. It's like a beefed up Atlantis. But the temperature is just too hot to take anything more than a short 1 or 1.5 second puff. I am actually looking forward to when the battery gets a bit weaker. Then maybe I can take fuller lung hits.

Allround it's been an extremely interesting experience. Something totally new for me. I wanted Reo Blue to become my dedicated lung hit machine for when I want a nice long lung hit. And for now, I am pleased. I need to tweak this Nuppin a bit more and I think with the right juice, it will be singing a great song for me.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stephen

Brilliant write-up @Silver sounds like you got Ko'd by the Nuppin, but managed to bounce back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Brilliant write-up @Silver sounds like you got Ko'd by the Nuppin, but managed to bounce back.



Lol, thanks @Stephen 

You know the funny thing with me and lung hitting is that i dont get that rough pleasurable throat hit but after a few toots I start to feel woosy. It's as if it knocks you without you knowing. 

Thats why I like adding the menthol drops. On longer lung hits (which I cant do yet on this nuppin build because its too hot) it gives me a nice burn in the throat toward the end of the long draw. I have yet to put in one of my big tobacco juices. I want to try lung hitting Blackbird and see what happens on the throat hit front. 

So long story short, it did make me woosy and burnt my lip, but I am determined to enjoy this great atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks fellow Nuppiners and friends!
> 
> Just some follow up comments after the initial shock.
> 
> My upper lip has a blister. I hope its gonna be a mild one and not a vicious one. Can you believe it. In over a year that has never happened to me. Some of the skin came off.
> 
> I need to consult my Greek friends to discuss a better way of kissing this setup. 2Puffs Delrin sounds good. I think I may need a double glazed Delrin vacuum drip tip!
> 
> I have figured out a better way to vape it without burning my lips. Short puffs and I change the way my lips sit on it. Lol, I think I burnt my lip trying to take that photo because I was looking at the camera and looking at the cloud and then my mouth was all over. It was actually so funny - and although it was a bit sore - I was in great spirit.
> 
> Back to the vape itself.
> 
> Despite the huge volume of vapour and overall excitement as one presses the button - it's a really *smooth *vape. The single coil was also smooth. This is smooth with a lot more volume if that is possible. To me, the Nuppin is just so smooth.
> 
> *Throat hit* is not intense - but this is lung hitting afterall. Not like my paracoil setup on my RM2 - mouth to lung which knocks me hard. But I need to experiment more and try different juices. On this Nuppin build I measured the negative leg lengths out at 9mm. My single coil was 8mm. Visually, the centre of the coils are slightly higher than the airslots. I could maybe go a bit higher - maybe next time.
> 
> I tried closing the air slots down to do *mouth to lung.* Not sure if the air holes which resulted were in line with the coils, but it wasn't great for me. Vapour production was significantly less. I still need to experiment more with that but for now, the Nuppin is a lung hitting device for me.
> 
> *Flavour *is good but I think rather because of the volume of vapour than the actual flavour reproduction. Also, as I have said before, the flavour on a lung hit is very different.
> 
> One thing that is very interesting. I dripped some of *Nanas Cream* 18mg directly into the atty now. (Over my dried out VM Strawberry wicks) And I could taste the banana. I could not taste the banana on my previous 1 ohm single coil. Must be the power bringing out the banana. Was very nice.
> 
> The *density of the cloud *is quite amazing for me. It's like a beefed up Atlantis. But the temperature is just too hot to take anything more than a short 1 or 1.5 second puff. I am actually looking forward to when the battery gets a bit weaker. Then maybe I can take fuller lung hits.
> 
> Allround it's been an extremely interesting experience. Something totally new for me. I wanted Reo Blue to become my dedicated lung hit machine for when I want a nice long lung hit. And for now, I am pleased. I need to tweak this Nuppin a bit more and I think with the right juice, it will be singing a great song for me.


Lol, love your Nuppin journey. All I can say is - nuppin brings out flavours than the Nuppin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Thanks fellow Nuppiners and friends!
> 
> Just some follow up comments after the initial shock.
> 
> My upper lip has a blister. I hope its gonna be a mild one and not a vicious one. Can you believe it. In over a year that has never happened to me. Some of the skin came off.
> 
> I need to consult my Greek friends to discuss a better way of kissing this setup. 2Puffs Delrin sounds good. I think I may need a double glazed Delrin vacuum drip tip!
> 
> I have figured out a better way to vape it without burning my lips. Short puffs and I change the way my lips sit on it. Lol, I think I burnt my lip trying to take that photo because I was looking at the camera and looking at the cloud and then my mouth was all over. It was actually so funny - and although it was a bit sore - I was in great spirit.
> 
> Back to the vape itself.
> 
> Despite the huge volume of vapour and overall excitement as one presses the button - it's a really *smooth *vape. The single coil was also smooth. This is smooth with a lot more volume if that is possible. To me, the Nuppin is just so smooth.
> 
> *Throat hit* is not intense - but this is lung hitting afterall. Not like my paracoil setup on my RM2 - mouth to lung which knocks me hard. But I need to experiment more and try different juices. On this Nuppin build I measured the negative leg lengths out at 9mm. My single coil was 8mm. Visually, the centre of the coils are slightly higher than the airslots. I could maybe go a bit higher - maybe next time.
> 
> I tried closing the air slots down to do *mouth to lung.* Not sure if the air holes which resulted were in line with the coils, but it wasn't great for me. Vapour production was significantly less. I still need to experiment more with that but for now, the Nuppin is a lung hitting device for me.
> 
> *Flavour *is good but I think rather because of the volume of vapour than the actual flavour reproduction. Also, as I have said before, the flavour on a lung hit is very different.
> 
> One thing that is very interesting. I dripped some of *Nanas Cream* 18mg directly into the atty now. (Over my dried out VM Strawberry wicks) And I could taste the banana. I could not taste the banana on my previous 1 ohm single coil. Must be the power bringing out the banana. Was very nice.
> 
> The *density of the cloud *is quite amazing for me. It's like a beefed up Atlantis. But the temperature is just too hot to take anything more than a short 1 or 1.5 second puff. I am actually looking forward to when the battery gets a bit weaker. Then maybe I can take fuller lung hits.
> 
> Allround it's been an extremely interesting experience. Something totally new for me. I wanted Reo Blue to become my dedicated lung hit machine for when I want a nice long lung hit. And for now, I am pleased. I need to tweak this Nuppin a bit more and I think with the right juice, it will be singing a great song for me.




Great write up @Silver.

I always enjoy reading your views. You have such a way with words. 
It always feels like I am standing right next to you as you share this experiences with us.

If I may be so bold, I would like to try build a coil for you at our next breakfast meet on your Nupin?
All I need to know is what will be the lowest g coil the unit can accept and does it allow for single coil setups? 
(Im pretty sure it does allow for single coils. Just can't remember exactly)


----------



## Silver

Zodd said:


> Great write up @Silver.
> 
> I always enjoy reading your views. You have such a way with words.
> It always feels like I am standing right next to you as you share this experiences with us.
> 
> If I may be so bold, I would like to try build a coil for you at our next breakfast meet on your Nupin?
> All I need to know is what will be the lowest g coil the unit can accept and does it allow for single coil setups?
> (Im pretty sure it does allow for single coils. Just can't remember exactly)



Hi master @Zodd who is currently in Iraq with machine guns!

Thanks for the compliment! 

And that is a very super gesture of yours. You may with pleasure build me a coil. Only thing is that the Nuppin works a bit differently to other atties - but its very easy. The height of the coil is controlled by the length of the negative leg, which is inserted vertically down into the negative terminal hole.

It can take a single coil. I had one on it before this dual setup. The air slots can be configured so that just one is open.

As for the lowest gauge wire, I am not sure. I have 26g in it at the moment. Maybe one of the other Nuppin users can confirm - I would imagine 24g is quite easy - maybe even thicker will be possible because if it is a single coil then the positive post will only have one piece of wire going through it and not two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Hi master @Zodd who is currently in Iraq with machine guns!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> And that is a very super gesture of yours. You may with pleasure build me a coil. Only thing is that the Nuppin works a bit differently to other atties - but its very easy. The height of the coil is controlled by the length of the negative leg, which is inserted vertically down into the negative terminal hole.
> 
> It can take a single coil. I had one on it before this dual setup. The air slots can be configured so that just one is open.
> 
> As for the lowest gauge wire, I am not sure. I have 26g in it at the moment. Maybe one of the other Nuppin users can confirm - I would imagine 24g is quite easy - maybe even thicker will be possible because if it is a single coil then the positive post will only have one piece of wire going through it and not two.




Ah ok. Cool.

If I recall correctly, you are more of a single coil lover than dual coils?
Seeing that your parallel coil setup is more suited to single coil setup than dual coils being in separate.

If thats the case, I have a single coil setup that I think you might enjoy quite a bit. 
It will be in the lower ohm range (similar to what you have now)
The difference being that you will have a more pronounced flavour and the tape will be exceptionally cooler. (Which will save you from blistering lips. lol)

The plus side is that you can run it in Single coil opening on the Nupin for mouth to lung. If you want to blow clouds, You can use the dual opening to get big airflow for lung hits. You will lose a bit of flavour because of the single coil though, but you will still find it quite interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sounds very interesting @Zodd

I wont say i am a single coil guy yet
Just that most of my vaping has been on the RM2 and that is a single coil device

So i am still keen to explore the world of dual coils. 

And your single coil you are describing sounds great as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Lol, love your Nuppin journey. All I can say is - nuppin brings out flavours than the Nuppin.



Lol @Andre, i was trying to figure out what you meant by your post
I assume you mean the nuppin is a great flavour producer. 
I am still getting there. I need to tweak some more and try with more juices. Cant wait to put bowdens in this vicious dual coil setup

What flavour differences are you observing with the dual versus the single ?
Crispness? Density?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre, i was trying to figure out what you meant by your post
> I assume you mean the nuppin is a great flavour producer.
> I am still getting there. I need to tweak some more and try with more juices. Cant wait to put bowdens in this vicious dual coil setup
> 
> What flavour differences are you observing with the dual versus the single ?
> Crispness? Density?


As I said here - little bit more throat hit, a warmer vape and a whistle. Subsequently also that I need longer toots on the airier duals. In fact, am beginning to think I might prefer single coils on the Nuppin.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

PSA: Be careful not to over tighten those tiny screws. I already stuffed up the head on onetwo of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

*Nuppin Technical Specs*

Specs for Nuppin' set screws and the tools to turn them, o-rings:

SCREW: SS set screw, cup point, hex/socket drive (18-8, A2, or 304). *M2x0.4 * and *2.5mm* length (that's an M2 screw that's 2.5mm long and has a 0.4mm thread pitch)

That socket/hex is 0.9mm
So hex keys/tools would be 0.9mm or 0.035"
One source:

McMaster-Carr

McMaster-Carr

18-8 Stainless Steel Cup Point Set Screw
M2 Size, 2.5mm Long, 0.40mm Pitch




O-RINGS: 1mm x 10mm

One source:

http://www.theoringstore.com/index.p...oducts_id=1770

↑these are Buna N 70 (a little less flexible, but holds up to tank cracking liquids better . . . I should think . . . I'm no doctor). This is what I use as default for BF mod parts.

↓there's all kinds to choose from tho (the Buna N 50 would be a little more elastic, and a little less tough in, say, a jet fuel spill . ..



).

http://www.theoringstore.com/index.p...ndex&cPath=368
Last edited by pdib; 10-28-2014 at 05:39 AM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> *Nuppin Technical Specs*
> 
> Specs for Nuppin' set screws and the tools to turn them, o-rings:
> 
> SCREW: SS set screw, cup point, hex/socket drive (18-8, A2, or 304). *M2x0.4 * and *2.5mm* length (that's an M2 screw that's 2.5mm long and has a 0.4mm thread pitch)
> 
> That socket/hex is 0.9mm
> So hex keys/tools would be 0.9mm or 0.035"
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#92015a207/=w5by8r
> 
> 18-8 Stainless Steel Cup Point Set Screw
> M2 Size, 2.5mm Long, 0.40mm Pitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O-RINGS: 1mm x 10mm
> 
> One source:
> 
> http://www.theoringstore.com/index.p...oducts_id=1770
> 
> ↑these are Buna N 70 (a little less flexible, but holds up to tank cracking liquids better . . . I should think . . . I'm no doctor). This is what I use as default for BF mod parts.
> 
> ↓there's all kinds to choose from tho (the Buna N 50 would be a little more elastic, and a little less tough in, say, a jet fuel spill . ..
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> http://www.theoringstore.com/index.p...ndex&cPath=368
> Last edited by pdib; 10-28-2014 at 05:39 AM.


Thanks @Alex. Have read on the pdib thread that some prefer the 1mm x 11mm o-rings. The fit is a little bit tighter, but it is better at preventing joose to filter down between the walls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Thanks @Alex. Have read on the pdib thread that some prefer the 1mm x 11mm o-rings. The fit is a little bit tighter, but it is better at preventing joose to filter down between the walls.



So far I have no problems with that on mine


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> So far I have no problems with that on mine


Yes, me neither, but good to know should someone have this problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Yes, me neither, but good to know should someone have this problem.



I've been researching like mad here to try and locate a local place that stocks those screws and or drivers. Every hobby/distribution place I've tried is a complete fail.

It seems as though the only place is direct from the states. But it's the best according to all the RC forums.

http://www.miponline.com/MIP/HWrench.html





price $15.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I've been researching like mad here to try and locate a local place that stocks those screws and or drivers. Every hobby/distribution place I've tried is a complete fail.
> 
> It seems as though the only place is direct from the states. But it's the best according to all the RC forums.
> 
> http://www.miponline.com/MIP/HWrench.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> price $15.00




Product: MIP Hex Driver Wrench 0.9 mm #9012
Low or Out of Stock. Just Ask Sales@MIPonline.com


----------



## Alex




----------



## Andre

Do I see 0.9s in these, not?

https://www.fasttech.com/p/1462121
https://www.fasttech.com/p/1443506


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Do I see 0.9s in these, not?
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/1462121
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/1443506



Yes I'm sure there are in both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Ok so I am late to the party here, but I would desperately like to get my hands on a Nuppin.

Anyone prepared to part with one? Name your price...

Alternatively, anyone know what happened to the Nuppin 2.0 that was mentioned previously on this thread?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh Goose... take a Gander here! (@devdev)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/group-buy-nuppin-version-2.t9480/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I'm sure there are in both!



I don't see it in that one


devdev said:


> Ok so I am late to the party here, but I would desperately like to get my hands on a Nuppin.
> 
> Anyone prepared to part with one? Name your price...
> 
> Alternatively, anyone know what happened to the Nuppin 2.0 that was mentioned previously on this thread?



R4389.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Alex said:


> I don't see it in that one
> 
> 
> R4389.00



Hahahaha, cheeky, but if that includes your Reo, about 5 VTCs and the Nuppin, we have a deal !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> Hahahaha, cheeky, but if that includes your Reo, about 5 VTCs and the Nuppin, we have a deal !



Sorry bro, I love my Reo big time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Alex said:


> Sorry bro, I love my Reo big time.



If you have loved your Reo, and had knowledge of it, in the biblical sense, then I def don't want your Reo either @Alex

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Thanks for this youtube link @Andre, but can some one please send him a feckin nail clipper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Some technical info on the Nuppin from pdib, on ECF:

_I'm going to put a couple things here, so that it's easy to find in a few months.

These are links to posts from the previous sale regarding: easiest build video, more description, specifications for spare parts, yada yada. 

PREVIOUS SALE, DESCRIPTION, COILING VID

PARTS SPECIFICATIONS AND WHERE TO GET

I will try to keep a small stock of hex keys, set screws (grub) and o-rings. PM if you need a few. I have ordered a few extra PEEK insulators as well. (have yet to confirm fit of insulator on V1 atty)

ADDIT: OH! when you're looking back at previous posts re: o-ring sizes, append this in your brain . . . . V2 atties were very specifically spec.ed and machined for 1x10mm on the atty base, and 1x11mm on the topcap/afc. You could still play with half sizes (like 1x11.5mm) for tighter or looser fit._

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Just some remarks from pdib on the Nuppin V2, in response to the statement directly below:

_Tried a Nuppin on a Non low profile grand, just for kicks. As suspected, doesn't work. No thread engagement. 
However, after converting my Grand to LP, it work great and looks great too._


_Did you do this? 






*I'm not suggesting that people run this atty on a regular Grand. It's not designed for that.* One can, perhaps; but it's really putting all tolerances at the brink._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

And specially for @huffnpuff, a remark a few days ago on ECF:

_A little feedback about the new rimless change. 
After 2 days of use I looked at the top of my LP Grand and found that the afc sleeve is carving a ring on the top of the LP from adjusting the airflow back and forth. When turned the friction of the turning sleeve against the top of the MOD is making a circle. Not a big deal but thought I would mention. I kind of like the rimmed setup a bit better but still very happy with the V2. Just my



_

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

so, now that the v2 have arrived and should be in almost every-bodies hands that ordered.

If anybody decides to sell their v1 or v2 Nuppins I call first dibs.

Im sitting here looking at pics i got on whatsapp and am sad i missed out on this.

Is it true @Yiannaki and @Paulie, you guys are selling the v1?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Just a word of caution to the guys who got the nifty little screwdrivers for their Nuppins. The better fit and hand grip means more torque, so be VERY careful not to overtighten and strip the threads on the tiny grub screws/atty or soon we'll be discussing retapping tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex

24g
2,5mm ID
0.24ohm



Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow

Alex said:


> 24g
> 2,5mm ID
> 0.24ohm
> 
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


I believe that take forever to heat up?


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> I believe that take forever to heat up?



Nope, it's pretty quick. I can only do less than 2 second draws.


----------



## VapeSnow

Alex said:


> Nope, it's pretty quick. I can only do less than 2 second draws.


Okay thx my next step is 24g then. Hope it will work in my cyclops.


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> Okay thx my next step is 24g then. Hope it will work in my cyclops.



It's my first time playing with 24g, and I'm pleasantly surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great coiling as always @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> 24g
> 2,5mm ID
> 0.24ohm
> 
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Super coiling @Alex 

How is the vape?

I'm going to assume it's quite warm and kicks like a mule?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer

Tried a new coil on the Nuppin. I was actually impressed that it fitted comfortably in the holes.



All juiced up 


Loving it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> Tried a new coil on the Nuppin. I was actually impressed that it fitted comfortably in the holes.
> View attachment 25330
> 
> 
> All juiced up
> View attachment 25331
> 
> Loving it
> View attachment 25332


Great coiling. What is the resistance? I prefer single coils on the Nuppin at this stage, but have not played much with it.


----------



## Kaizer

It worked out to 0.8 ohms. It was the first time I tried a single coil on the Nuppin and it impressed me. Always used dual coils on it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> It worked out to 0.8 ohms. It was the first time I tried a single coil on the Nuppin and it impressed me. Always used dual coils on it.


Feels to me as if the flavour is better on the single coil.


----------



## Andre

Decided to recoil one Nuppin to duals for some extra kick on my tobacco juices. 
8 wraps of 26 g Kanthal with 2.5 mm ID. Returned 0.47 ohms for me. Down legs are exactly 8 mm.
Slanted the coils for the 3 mm ceramic wicks.
Coils are nicely lined up with the air holes.
Vapes great with The Virus (Nicoticket).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Decided to recoil one Nuppin to duals for some extra kick on my tobacco juices.
> 8 wraps of 26 g Kanthal with 2.5 mm ID. Returned 0.47 ohms for me. Down legs are exactly 8 mm.
> Slanted the coils for the 3 mm ceramic wicks.
> Coils are nicely lined up with the air holes.
> Vapes great with The Virus (Nicoticket).




Great Coiling and pics man!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me what size the o-ring is in the Nuppin V1 bell cap between the airflow control ring?

I noticed that mine has one on the top but there is a slot at the bottom. I Googled some pic and see that they all have 2 o-rings. It hasn't caused any issues but I'd like to just replace the missing one as it annoys me but I don't know the size. Unfortunately, I don't have spares so if you know what the standard is on the atty itself is too I wouldn't mind getting extras of those too. Um, and the size f those that fit on the drip tip while we at it.

PS: sorry if it's already in here but battling to get through the 14 pages and searches bring up tons of other stuff.


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what size the o-ring is in the Nuppin V1 bell cap between the airflow control ring?
> 
> I noticed that mine has one on the top but there is a slot at the bottom. I Googled some pic and see that they all have 2 o-rings. It hasn't caused any issues but I'd like to just replace the missing one as it annoys me but I don't know the size. Unfortunately, I don't have spares so if you know what the standard is on the atty itself is too I wouldn't mind getting extras of those too. Um, and the size f those that fit on the drip tip while we at it.
> 
> PS: sorry if it's already in here but battling to get through the 14 pages and searches bring up tons of other stuff.


See this post on ECF: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...y-tech-specs-info.524238/page-5#post-14454273

Looks like 1mm x 10mm, Vapour Mountain should have stock of that size.


----------



## Andre

Turbocad6 on ECF reckons one can get as good flavour from a single coil as on duals using this method of coiling, with both air slits open: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/nuppin.619854/page-60#post-15812400. You can read how he reasons this out on there if interested.

Tried it. It is really good.

27g Kanthal, parallel, 7 wraps on a 2.5 mm ID. Comes out at 0.59 ohms. Wicked with 3 mm ceramic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Turbocad6 on ECF reckons one can get as good flavour from a single coil as on duals using this method of coiling, with both air slits open: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/nuppin.619854/page-60#post-15812400. You can read how he reasons this out on there if interested.
> 
> Tried it. It is really good.
> 
> 27g Kanthal, parallel, 7 wraps on a 2.5 mm ID. Comes out at 0.59 ohms. Wicked with 3 mm ceramic.



I also saw this on ecf yesterday, I'll be giving it a bash sometime soon.


----------



## huffnpuff

Andre said:


> Turbocad6 on ECF reckons one can get as good flavour from a single coil as on duals using this method of coiling, with both air slits open: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/nuppin.619854/page-60#post-15812400. You can read how he reasons this out on there if interested.
> 
> Tried it. It is really good.
> 
> 27g Kanthal, parallel, 7 wraps on a 2.5 mm ID. Comes out at 0.59 ohms. Wicked with 3 mm ceramic.



Nice, Single parallel in the Nuppin is one of my favorites, just never occurred to me to center it like that. Definitely going to give this one a go.

One thing worth mentioning though is if you're going to do this with a warmer coil and place it so high, be wary of melting your plastic/delrin drip tips ( I've had this happen to me a few times when playing with big ribbon coils ).


----------



## Andre

huffnpuff said:


> Nice, Single parallel in the Nuppin is one of my favorites, just never occurred to me to center it like that. Definitely going to give this one a go.
> 
> One thing worth mentioning though is if you're going to do this with a warmer coil and place it so high, be wary of melting your plastic/delrin drip tips ( I've had this happen to me a few times when playing with big ribbon coils ).


Hehe, I was afraid it would be too high and short, so I measured carefully to be sure - also that the drip tip did not go through too much. Surprisingly not a too warm vape at all, think all the air from both air holes rushing up, contributes.


----------



## Silver

Wow @Andre

That is amazing! Well done

That is one very neat para-coil!

Just a question, do you put the airholes on the left and right or at the top and bottom?
(With reference to your last photo)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Wow @Andre
> 
> That is amazing! Well done
> 
> That is one very neat para-coil!
> 
> Just a question, do you put the airholes on the left and right or at the top and bottom?
> (With reference to your last photo)


Top and bottom, otherwise they would be against the wick tails. So, unimpeded airflow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Here are a few pics I took of my current 2 month old coil awhile back at one of our Sunday breakfast meets. I used @devdev 's fantastic macro iphone lens attachment to take the close up shot.

24g, o.22ohms, rayon.




I know for a fact that @Rob Fisher thinks his Tropical Ice juice is chicken dinner in this build

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Here are a few pics I took of my current 2 month old coil awhile back at one of our Sunday breakfast meets. I used @devdev 's fantastic macro iphone lens attachment to take the close up shot.
> 
> 24g, o.22ohms, rayon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that @Rob Fisher thinks his Tropical Ice juice is chicken dinner in this build


Wow, great close up pics. And your awesome coils look good to go for many more months.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

Hi guys, 

Can anyone explain what the major differences are on the Nuppin V2 vs. V1 and why is it that the updated V2 usually sells for cheaper than the V1?


----------



## DoubleD

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone explain what the major differences are on the Nuppin V2 vs. V1 and why is it that the updated V2 usually sells for cheaper than the V1?



The only difference I know of is on the deck/base of the nuppin, which is the outer collar/lip. V1 has it and the V2 doesnt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone explain what the major differences are on the Nuppin V2 vs. V1 and why is it that the updated V2 usually sells for cheaper than the V1?



Hi @Ashley A 
I have both the V1 and the V2
And both are currently in service - on two different Reos.



V1 on left. V2 on right. With top caps off. 

The V2 does not have the base plate as @DoubleD says. As a result, the V2 top cap touches your mod, whereas with the V1, it touches the base plate. Some have expressed concerns that this would scratch the mod, but my Raw tumbled Reo doesn't show any wear from this. 

The V2 can therefore fit on a standard profile Reo - although I have not tried it myself.

Another thing is that the top cap on the V2 can therefore be lower if you mount the base higher, therefore reducing the chamber size. I have not tried that either. The theory then is to get better flavour.

Some have said that because of the lack of the base plate, the V2 may leak more.
I have not found this to be the case at all in practice. The two o-rings are obviously doing their job.

I have been vaping both side by side for a few months now. To me the vape is pretty much identical. It feels the same. Both are great.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A

Thanks @DoubleD and @Silver 

@Silver Great review in response.

Think I'll stick to the V1 as I like to be able to tighten the atty on if gets loose by holding the lip on the base. The top cap may turn and misalign the airholes on the V2 like some of my other atties if you don't take it off to tighten on the mod. Another thing is I might push the top cap to far down and misalign the airholes that way so I guess I'm just lazy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Good Day Guys. I started this thread on this atty, because it is such a tricky atty to build on for decent flavour. I know if your build is right you wont regret it. So lets see some builds and hear some thoughts.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I know this is @Alex's favourite Atty of all time... for me the difficult build just sent me over the edge and I never got my Nuppins to work for me. But the Nuppin fanatics just love it and no doubt you will get the help you are looking for shortly!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Here is a build I did with some competition wire running at 0.56 ohm, and find some good flavour with my tobaccoes, but not the sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I know this is @Alex's favourite Atty of all time... for me the difficult build just sent me over the edge and I never got my Nuppins to work for me. But the Nuppin fanatics just love it and no doubt you will get the help you are looking for shortly!


Thanks Oom Rob, I even see on the ECF forums the guys are gagga about this atty, with some massive hits and excellent prices if they can find.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Here is the Nuppin thread with many builds: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-nuppin-thread.t7561/

Maybe mods can merge the threads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Here is the Nuppin thread with many builds: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-nuppin-thread.t7561/
> 
> Maybe mods can merge the threads.



Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

For me the Nuppin is a superb atty for lung hits on fruity menthol juices.

I have only tried dual coil builds with 26g, 28g, 29g and 30g Kanthal

For me the sweet spot is 29g Kanthal - about 5 or 6 wraps on each coil - 1.6mm ID
I love it with Rayon wick for the menthols and fruity menthols.

Flavour is good and with the thinner wire and small ID, I get a lovely crisp vape

The tricky part for me with the Nuppin is making sure to measure the length of the negative leg because that determines the height of the coil. I am around 8mm or 9mm. The other tricky bit is installing the coils because it sometimes requires a bit of patience. If I am in a bit of a hurry, I struggle. 

Vape is very flavourful for me 

Have yet to try a single paracoil on the Nuppin...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Petrus, I'm getting a very flavourful vape, on par with the cyclone except it's a warmer vape and brings out some of the subtle flavours. 
26 AWG
316L SS
.3 ohms
2.5mm ID
Dual coil
Just re wicked with fibre freaks #2.

Try putting the coils low and as close to the edge as possible. 

I haven't managed to get a single coil to the cyclone level yet. 
Only build that has really been good for me this far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> For me the Nuppin is a superb atty for lung hits on fruity menthol juices.
> 
> I have only tried dual coil builds with 26g, 28g, 29g and 30g Kanthal
> 
> For me the sweet spot is 29g Kanthal - about 5 or 6 wraps on each coil - 1.6mm ID
> I love it with Rayon wick for the menthols and fruity menthols.
> 
> Flavour is good and with the thinner wire and small ID, I get a lovely crisp vape
> 
> The tricky part for me with the Nuppin is making sure to measure the length of the negative leg because that determines the height of the coil. I am around 8mm or 9mm. The other tricky bit is installing the coils because it sometimes requires a bit of patience. If I am in a bit of a hurry, I struggle.
> 
> Vape is very flavourful for me
> 
> Have yet to try a single paracoil on the Nuppin...


@Silver, I did a paracoil, and the vape is super. 28Ga ss 316 1.5mm. I want to order some 30ga kanthal, only for parracoils, I think it will work out just fine. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Petrus

You guys rock, every time after spending some time on the forums, next step is PC, then order, then vape mail....damn, just love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

The nuppin is super easy to build on if you adjust the center post hole to a 45degree position. Instead of the 90 degree, relative to the negative hole.

For me, eveything about this atty is super.

Oh, and I use a vernier to measure exactly 8mm for the negative wire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> The nuppin is super easy to build on if you adjust the center post hole to a 45degree position. Instead of the 90 degree, relative to the negative hole.
> 
> For me, eveything about this atty is super.


Any suggestions on single coil builds?


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Any suggestions on single coil builds?


The best two single coil builds so far for me is either the parracoil or the one I did with the competition wire.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Christos said:


> Any suggestions on single coil builds?



Only used a single parallel coil once, try a center build over the positive post. This allows for better dual airflow on a single coil.

It does work well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> Only used a single parallel coil once, try a center build over the positive post. This allows for better dual airflow on a single coil.
> 
> It does work well


When I tried single coils I put it in the same place as the duals with only one coil. This suggestion sounds very promising!
Thanks!


----------



## Alex

My typical build, 2.5mm ID





A single parrallel from earlier in this thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Christos said:


> When I tried single coils I put it in the same place as the duals with only one coil. This suggestion sounds very promising!
> Thanks!


Just mentioning..... for single coil builds remember to close off the air hole on the side that does not have the coil, except if you are using @Alex build above.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> For me the Nuppin is a superb atty for lung hits on fruity menthol juices.
> 
> I have only tried dual coil builds with 26g, 28g, 29g and 30g Kanthal
> 
> For me the sweet spot is 29g Kanthal - about 5 or 6 wraps on each coil - 1.6mm ID
> I love it with Rayon wick for the menthols and fruity menthols.
> 
> Flavour is good and with the thinner wire and small ID, I get a lovely crisp vape
> 
> The tricky part for me with the Nuppin is making sure to measure the length of the negative leg because that determines the height of the coil. I am around 8mm or 9mm. The other tricky bit is installing the coils because it sometimes requires a bit of patience. If I am in a bit of a hurry, I struggle.
> 
> Vape is very flavourful for me
> 
> Have yet to try a single paracoil on the Nuppin...



My Nuppin rebuild and re wicks don't take that much time for me. I`ve only ever used dual spaced coils in the Nuppin and flavor and vapor production is on point. 30 gauge twisted Kanthal, 6 wraps around the little blue screwdriver and position the coils so that they are in line with the air holes and about a mm from the edge. I usually don't measure the negative leg length. I just eyeball it. One thing I`ve learnt though is to let the positive leg of the coil come from below. (see pics). I also lightly tighten the negative leg to hold the coil in place while I measure trim and insert the positive leg. Once the positive legs are secured I loosen then re tighten the negative legs. I`ve found using this method the easiest to build with. I also compress the coil more after I`ve dry burned it.



*Edit: build come out to 0.44 ohms

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Alex said:


> The nuppin is super easy to build on if you adjust the center post hole to a 45degree position. Instead of the 90 degree, relative to the negative hole.
> 
> For me, eveything about this atty is super.
> 
> Oh, and I use a vernier to measure exactly 8mm for the negative wire.


@Alex are you talking about this type of configuration for the 45 degree relative to the negative?



I like to use spaced coils with a good number of wraps so I use this configuration:



Original pictures courtesy of @Andre


----------



## Blu_Marlin

This was the result of the twisted 0.44 ohm dual spaced coils on the Nuppin. Juice: Cloud Company with a little VG added.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

So for those who think they might need Nuppin screws I ordered this from FT and although a bit on the short side, they work great. I now see they list the M2 X 2.5 mm as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DoubleD

Blu_Marlin said:


> So for those who think they might need Nuppin screws I ordered this from FT and although a bit on the short side, they work great. I now see they list the M2 X 2.5 mm as well.



Could be used with a cyclone aswell

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Blu_Marlin and @DoubleD = Most helpful! Order done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Blu_Marlin and @DoubleD = Most helpful! Order done!


Did you perhaps order more than 1 pack @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Silver

Awesome posts @Blu_Marlin 
You have the Nuppin aced!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Did you perhaps order more than 1 pack @Rob Fisher ?



I didn't but I can... but with free shipping you should just order direct? Save the R60 courier fee when it arrives?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't but I can... but with free shipping you should just order direct? Save the R60 courier fee when it arrives?



NEver thought of it that way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Alex are you talking about this type of configuration for the 45 degree relative to the negative?
> View attachment 43847
> 
> 
> I like to use spaced coils with a good number of wraps so I use this configuration:
> View attachment 43849
> 
> 
> Original pictures courtesy of @Andre



Except the negative lead goes straight down. (hence the need for the 8mm length.)



watch this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher I did get extra screws with the nuppin I bought. Will try them in the cyclone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Alex said:


> Except the negative lead goes straight down. (hence the need for the 8mm length.)
> View attachment 43862
> 
> 
> watch this one



Thanks @Alex next on my to do list :thumbright:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> My typical build, 2.5mm ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A single parrallel from earlier in this thread.


I tried this with a 3mm ID and Ni 200 on the steam crave squonk mod. Was really impressive for about 2 minutes until i tasted something odd.
Turns out the coil was too close to the drip tip and it melted the base of the tip.
Will give 2.5mm id a try but I doubt I will be successful because I only managed to procure Ni 200 in 26AWG and the resistance on the steam crave mod has to be 0.1 Ohms or higher.

Ive just reverted back to to the reo wodvil and cyclone for my bottom feed needs right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Pics for reference of above mentioned coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Pics for reference of above mentioned coil.
> View attachment 45133


@Christos, this is one of my favourite coils for this atty. Nice build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Christos said:


> Pics for reference of above mentioned coil.
> View attachment 45133


Simply stunning coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Hi Guys.
Just did a 26ga Ni80 single 2mm 8 wrap build on my Nuppin. Wick with some Cotton Bacon V2. Fill it up with some Ashy Bac. Wow, what an outstanding vape. Cant wait to try the Ni80 on the OL16. Thanks @Sir Vape for stocking Ni80 wire. Some pics will follow, want to try some more builds.


----------



## Petrus

Dual coil. Ni 80. 1.5mm, 6 wraps, 0.28 ohm, 26ga, Cotton Bacon v2. Wow it kicks like a mule.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Was early in on them when they first became available (both versions), so with 8 Nuppin's in hand I've tried a bunch of different builds in them. Everything from wild & crazy builds down to KISS builds. My all time favorite flavor build in them for my long. slow DLH's is a high center parallel with 2 slots wide open minimum. I build to my DIY jooses, so for some I take the AFC sleeve off so I can run 3 slots wide open. I also run dual horizontal 3mm cotton pulled & rolled, and builds for 3mm RxW in them.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That coil looks great @Spydro 
But it looks quite high up - does it not touch the cap when you put the cap on?
How do you adjust the height? By using the leg lengths?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> That coil looks great @Spydro
> But it looks quite high up - does it not touch the cap when you put the cap on?
> How do you adjust the height? By using the leg lengths?



It's fine @Silver, I've done the same coil a few times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> That coil looks great @Spydro
> But it looks quite high up - does it not touch the cap when you put the cap on?
> How do you adjust the height? By using the leg lengths?



Unfortunately the one in the picture might be somewhat misleading as it is a V2 Nuppin' mounted on the Woodie to test fire/wick it before I intentionally reduced the inner chamber height of it by mounting the base itself higher off the mod than this shows so the cap/sleeve could slide down and mount lower than it normally would (netting me a much shorter/smaller internal atty chamber). IOW, that coil as mounted in the picture would not necessarily have to go inside of the slip fit "shield" of the Delrin DT, rather just closer to the top cap than + post maybe if the base was left mounted flush to the mod top so the cap would mount on the base for a normal size inner chamber. You can't do that quick and easy mod feature with a V1 Nuppin' base due to the bottom flange on the base, making the V2's more versatile. In use this base is remounted for the shorter inner height so the coil does go partially up inside the Delrin so almost all intake air has to create a vortex right around the coil itself on it's way up and out of the DT to get maximum flavor rich vapor. I have a V1 on another Woodie with a similar build where the chamber size can't be reduced and the coil is much closer to the top of the positive post. I'll try to get a picture of it, maybe also the high mounted base of the V2 above to add to this as well for comparison. Between them that might give a better idea of how much room there really is for high center coils in the Nuppin's depending on the ID you wrap them at.

As said the key is to measure everything so you know exactly how much room you have for a top center coil without the possibility of it shorting out on the top of the positive post or the cap whether in a standard size Nuppin' chamber or a reduced one like this V2 is ran with. I measure everything with a dial caliper first, then wrap and install the parallel coil with a little extra slack in the lightly twisted legs. That little extra is needed to be able to tighten the positive center grub with the coil off to one side of center. Then just position it at the right height centered over the positive pole by stretching the legs up using the form it was wrapped on. You might also need to use a micro screwdriver, etc to help bend the legs/position them where you want them in trying to keep them near equal length with the negative legs that you can change the easiest. It might sound worse than it really is once you've built one of two of them yourself.

This is definitely a build you want to check with the cap on with your ohm meter before you mount it on a mod and fire it. Also a good idea to do the same when you rewick it, as it wouldn't take all that much to move the coil enough when cleaning it/installing new wick to short it out on the + post or cap if micro close to either. 

This particular V2 build pictured for the joose it runs is a 27 KA1, 8 wrap parallel on a 2.5mm form that nets .63 ohms, 6.6A/28W peak (hf/hc 146/28, lpl<6%).

Bottom line... is it worth the trouble? For my style of vaping it is for me... one of the best flavor builds I've ever used on my Nuppin's. YMMV... the only way to know for sure is to try one yourself.

Sheesh, a book, a pitfall of the written word sometimes (sorry).  I need to go make another pot of coffee now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Unfortunately the one in the picture might be somewhat misleading as it is a V2 Nuppin' mounted on the Woodie to test fire/wick it before I intentionally reduced the inner chamber height of it by mounting the base itself higher off the mod than this shows so the cap/sleeve could slide down and mount lower than it normally would (netting me a much shorter/smaller internal atty chamber). IOW, that coil as mounted in the picture would not necessarily have to go inside of the slip fit "shield" of the Delrin DT, rather just closer to the top cap than + post maybe if the base was left mounted flush to the mod top so the cap would mount on the base for a normal size inner chamber. You can't do that quick and easy mod feature with a V1 Nuppin' base due to the bottom flange on the base, making the V2's more versatile. In use this base is remounted for the shorter inner height so the coil does go partially up inside the Delrin so almost all intake air has to create a vortex right around the coil itself on it's way up and out of the DT to get maximum flavor rich vapor. I have a V1 on another Woodie with a similar build where the chamber size can't be reduced and the coil is much closer to the top of the positive post. I'll try to get a picture of it, maybe also the high mounted base of the V2 above to add to this as well for comparison. Between them that might give a better idea of how much room there really is for high center coils in the Nuppin's depending on the ID you wrap them at.
> 
> As said the key is to measure everything so you know exactly how much room you have for a top center coil without the possibility of it shorting out on the top of the positive post or the cap whether in a standard size Nuppin' chamber or a reduced one like this V2 is ran with. I measure everything with a dial caliper first, then wrap and install the parallel coil with a little extra slack in the lightly twisted legs. That little extra is needed to be able to tighten the positive center grub with the coil off to one side of center. Then just position it at the right height centered over the positive pole by stretching the legs up using the form it was wrapped on. You might also need to use a micro screwdriver, etc to help bend the legs/position them where you want them in trying to keep them near equal length with the negative legs that you can change the easiest. It might sound worse than it really is once you've built one of two of them yourself.
> 
> This is definitely a build you want to check with the cap on with your ohm meter before you mount it on a mod and fire it. Also a good idea to do the same when you rewick it, as it wouldn't take all that much to move the coil enough when cleaning it/installing new wick to short it out on the + post or cap if micro close to either.
> 
> This particular V2 build pictured for the joose it runs is a 27 KA1, 8 wrap parallel on a 2.5mm form that nets .63 ohms, 6.6A/28W peak (hf/hc 146/28, lpl<6%).
> 
> Bottom line... is it worth the trouble? For my style of vaping it is for me... one of the best flavor builds I've ever used on my Nuppin's. YMMV... the only way to know for sure is to try one yourself.
> 
> Sheesh, a book, a pitfall of the written word sometimes (sorry).  I need to go make another pot of coffee now...



The last coil in the nuppin that was a single coil for me (One of my last posts in this thread) caused a plastic melt of my delerin drip tip that I inhaled.
Was more pleasant than a dry hit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome, thanks @Spydro
I know exactly what you mean about the V1 versus the V2 and the V1 having the flange while the V2 is more versatile.

I have both the V1 and the V2 and while I appreciate the V2, I must say I prefer the V1 for the simple reason that I find the V2 leaks ever so slightly on occasion - not sure what is going on - but there is sometimes a tiny bit of juice around the base. I have checked the o-rings around the base and all looks good - I think it could be an over squonking thing

Yet not a single drop of juice on the V1.

That said, I am very keen to try a single parallel coil on the Nuppin and I will review your comments. I don't understand them all but I do get an idea of what you are referring to. Maybe a picture will help.

My best coil setup to date on the Nuppin is 28g duals - 1.6mm ID - coming out at about 0.5 or so. I like smaller ID 28g coils because I find it gives me a crisper vape on the fruity menthols and I like the instant rampup.

By the way, love your coil specs but what does the following refer to?
(hf/hc 146/28, lpl<6%) 

Thanks again for the explanation and the post...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Am vaping on the V2 Nuppin right now. 




Not sure if you can see but in the bottom left side of the photo there is a tiny bit of juice trying to escape out of the base. 

Doesn't cause a problem or leak badly. Just affects my OCD. 

By the way this is a glorious vape. It's Paulie's Guava with a bit of menthol but that is another story for a different thread. Lol.


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> The last coil in the nuppin that was a single coil for me (One of my last posts in this thread) caused a plastic melt of my delerin drip tip that I inhaled.
> Was more pleasant than a dry hit



Not good. With this one that is up inside the Delrin it's not really that hot of a build, but I don't chain vape it anyway. A couple of long pulls will cause total white out in the den, so I set it aside for a while to cool off and just grab another Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Am vaping on the V2 Nuppin right now.
> 
> View attachment 48124
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can see but in the bottom left side of the photo there is a tiny bit of juice trying to escape out of the base.
> 
> Doesn't cause a problem or leak badly. Just affects my OCD.
> 
> By the way this is a glorious vape. It's Paulie's Guava with a bit of menthol but that is another story for a different thread. Lol.



Don't worry about that @Silver, as you get older you won't even see it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Don't worry about that @Silver, as you get older you won't even see it.



Lol @Alex
You know my eyesight must have deteriorated slightly since I got the Nuppin
I had to zoom in to the max on the iPhone to even see that.
It's that little glistening shiny fluid that seeps out of the crack 
Can hardly see it but I know its there and it bugs me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Lol @Alex
> You know my eyesight must have deteriorated slightly since I got the Nuppin
> I had to zoom in to the max on the iPhone to even see that.
> It's that little glistening shiny fluid that seeps out of the crack
> Can hardly see it but I know its there and it bugs me



I guess you could just change out the o-rings.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

@Silver, I have 4 V1's and 4 V2's. Very early in the planning of the V2 I discussed it at length with Peter and "D" about the leak potential of the V2 by not having the bottom flange of the V1 to help prevent it. But in the real world once I got the V2's I found that they did not leak at all, they never have. To throw a little salt on the wound maybe, I only run the bottom o-ring on all 8 of my Nuppins, and none of them leak around the bottom, ever. That is something I have done with atty's since before the Nuppin's came along, in part because some of them in my dripping days with 2 (or more) o-rings took near a parting of the Sea to get their caps off. I do sometimes get a build up of condensed vapor around an AFC slot on either version if it is closed for a single coil build though. A product of my very long lung hits most likely.

I'll take a couple pictures that might help. but it'll become easy clear when you actually set in to building one youself.

Because of my long DLH's ramp up is not as important to me as it is for tootle puffers, etc. I will get the massive flavor rich vapor I seek with 10, 12, 15 second or longer hits using big wire on big form coils.

Excess build specs for most folks, especially those that use a standard build for every atty and every joose. They are more for the super splitter's/temp vape folks who analyze every aspect of coils they can think of. Basically... hf is heat flux based on peak wattage that gives an idea of how warm the vape will be (but it is effected by many other things too); hc is heat capacity per coil... a ramp up time factor; lpl is the percentage of power wasted to heat up the length of the resistance wire legs in the build.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Spydro
Regarding the leak I will check again and maybe change the o-rings anyway

And thanks for the heads up on heat flux and capacity
Have seen those terms being used on Steam Engine but have not ever been too concerned with them
So much to learn!


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Thanks @Spydro
> Regarding the leak I will check again and maybe change the o-rings anyway
> 
> And thanks for the heads up on heat flux and capacity
> Have seen those terms being used on Steam Engine but have not ever been too concerned with them
> So much to learn!


@Silver , I see you mention changing O-Rings. Where can I get spare O-Rings and Grub Screws for the Nuppin V2, and just for the record, I also have that little leak you mention around the base....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver , I see you mention changing O-Rings. Where can I get spare O-Rings and Grub Screws for the Nuppin V2, and just for the record, I also have that little leak you mention around the base....lol



Hi @Petrus. I am not sure where we will get o rings and other spares. I need to see if I have any in my Nuppin area of the vape box. If I don't have then we will have to make a plan. But as I said the leak does not affect the experience because it's so minor. 

My grub screws are still in tact


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Hi @Petrus. I am not sure where we will get o rings and other spares. I need to see if I have any in my Nuppin area of the vape box. If I don't have then we will have to make a plan. But as I said the leak does not affect the experience because it's so minor.
> 
> My grub screws are still in tact


@Silver, thanks for the reply, ja O Rings is a bit of a problem. I have mentioned in a previous post, why can't a vendor or vendors try to make up a O Ring kit, with most of the common sizes. I definitely think they will sell. Well I will definitely be first in line.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> @Silver, thanks for the reply, ja O Rings is a bit of a problem. I have mentioned in a previous post, why can't a vendor or vendors try to make up a O Ring kit, with most of the common sizes. I definitely think they will sell. Well I will definitely be first in line.



O-rings for the Nuppin' (V1 and V2) are standard 10 x 1 mm for the base and 11 x 1 mm for the top cap. These can be had from any o-ring supplier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex

Trying out some new wire on the Nuppin, Nichrome 80 with a 2.5mm coil using 0.5mm wire. Ohms read @ 0.25

After a full day of use I'm hooked, the performance of this Nichrome is really amazing, lightning fast ramp up times and great flavour. 










Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Alex said:


> Trying out some new wire on the Nuppin, Nichrome 80 with a 2.5mm coil using 0.5mm wire. Ohms read @ 0.25
> 
> After a full day of use I'm hooked, the performance of this Nichrome is really amazing, lightning fast ramp up times and great flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


@Alex , my exact same build in the Nuppin, only difference is a 2mm diameter. Also low ohms. This wire is amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Looks great @Alex 
I need some ni80 wire
Can anyone tell me the difference between that and SS on the vape itself?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Looks great @Alex
> I need some ni80 wire
> Can anyone tell me the difference between that and SS on the vape itself?


No idea from my side @Silver. 

I'm still riding the SS train. 
I've tried NI 200 for the temp sensing but I find it irritates my throat. I might be allergic to nickel according to the Internet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Alex said:


> Trying out some new wire on the Nuppin, Nichrome 80 with a 2.5mm coil using 0.5mm wire. Ohms read @ 0.25
> 
> After a full day of use I'm hooked, the performance of this Nichrome is really amazing, lightning fast ramp up times and great flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone



I use a bit of Ni80 28ga & 26ga sometimes, Only issue I have with them, if any, is when I use it for some parallel builds and the extra wraps for the same ohm value target as KA1 sometimes becomes an available space problem in some RDA's. With Nuppin's it's only with the extra high center flavor builds I like in The V2's though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Tonight I made my first paracoil on the Nuppin.
It is just glorious. And I have a big grin on my vape face!

Am dedicating this post to our special international member @Spydro who inspired me to do it.

Decided to go for a 28g para. Kanthal. Around a tiny 1.6mm because I like it crisp.

Wasn't easy to get the coil inserted. I toiled for quite a while. It's so funny I 'lost' my favouritd screwdriver and I was looking for it everywhere to help me prod the one wire into the hole. I even asked HRH to help me look for it. Then I realised I had wrapped the coil on it. Haha..




Ok, coil is in. We getting somewhere! 0.52 ohms. Perfect. But the coil looks so untidy!




Ok, coil tidied up a bit and bunny ears pose.




Apply some lube. All looking good.




Load juice. None other than Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts which I am reviewing. (I need to test lung hits for this juice.)

Oh my gosh. This is special. The flavour is very very good. Lots of clouds!




Hells Bells! The Nuppin with a paracoil is a machine of note! The coil is virtually in my mouth. Haha. This is going to be lots of fun.

You can see the coil peeking out the hole. Hehe




Rocking and rolling. Thanks @Spydro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Tonight I made my first paracoil on the Nuppin.
> 
> It is just glorious. And I have a big grin on my vape face!
> 
> Am dedicating this post to our special international member. @Spydro who inspired me to do it.
> 
> Decided to go for a 28g para. Kanthal. Around a tiny 1.6mm because I like it crisp.
> 
> Wasn't easy to get the coil inserted. I toiled for quite a while. It's so funny I 'lost' my favouritd screwdriver and I was looking for it everywhere to help me prod the one wire into the hole. I even asked HRH to help me look for it. Then I realised I had wrapped the coil on it. Haha..
> 
> View attachment 50520
> 
> 
> Ok, coil is in. We getting somewhere! 0.52 ohms. Perfect. But the coil looks so untidy!
> 
> View attachment 50521
> 
> 
> Ok, coil tidied up a bit and bunny ears pose.
> 
> View attachment 50522
> 
> 
> Apply some lube. All looking good.
> 
> View attachment 50523
> 
> 
> Load juice. None other than Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts which I am reviewing. (I need to test lung hits for this juice.)
> 
> Oh my gosh. This is special. The flavour is very very good. Lots of clouds!
> 
> View attachment 50524
> 
> 
> Hella Bells. The Nuppin with a paracoil is a machine of note! The coil is virtually in my mouth. Haha. This is going to be lots of fun.
> 
> You can see the coil peeking out the hole. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 50525
> 
> 
> Rocking and rolling. Thanks @Spydro






and a good thing you have that odin drip tip, a plastic one would probably get pretty soft.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Alex
I know some of you guys have been doing para coils for some time
And I do them on the RM2
But i just dont look forward to the PT of getting the coil into the Nuppin. Not so easy for me. Haha
Certainly was worth it though !


----------



## Spydro

@Silver . Nice high top center build on a V1... you did good your first try, earned all the credit. 

A little something I'll mention (again?) that should help you installing a parallel on a Nuppin' easier/faster next time (without your fav screwdriver  )... First, lightly twist your 2 wire tails per side into just one wire per side to deal with instead of two. Normally the negative down leg is left about 8mm long for horizontal builds... but leave it longer for a high center build to be at the height you want it when installed. To get that height, measure or easier yet use the cap sitting on the flange of a V1 alongside the base and use the top of the AFC sleeve height as a guide. On a V1 as long as the top of your coil is kept below the top of the AFC sleeve some it will not short out on the inner top of the chamber (but still check it with an ohm meter cap on before you fire the build). Next, pre form the positive tails into a hook as in the picture to approximate level with the deck when the down leg is in the deck. To install, slide the negative down legs into the deck first (but don't tighten); the spin the coil to thread the positive legs through the positive post. If needed lift the coil to the height above the center post you want and snug the negative legs enough to hold the height. Hold the coil slightly off the positive post to tighten the positive legs, recenter the coil over the positive post and do a final snug on the negative grub screw. 

It can all be done putting the positive legs in first too, but I find it much easier the first way that also does not mess up to coil like the second way can. After you've done this build a couple to a few times it will be quite easy for you to do, you'll be a NupParaPro and maybe it will become your flavor build for the Nuppin' like it is for some of mine.

A little different method used for a V2, but the principle is the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ah, thanks @Spydro 
Much appreciated

I first tried doing the positive first - and then that didnt work
So then i did the negative first, but tightened instead of leaving loose.
Then I was in trouble on the positive. And I think that defomed the coil a bit.
I also had some difficulty seeing the legs - lol - i need that light magnifying thing that Rob and Andre have.
Then when the positive was in one has to tighten the positive, so move the coil out the way first. Lol.
It is quite a challenge the first time!
One has a sense of achievement once its done though 

Your "hook" picture helps. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Nice work @Silver.

I got FOMO yesterday as well and build dual 2.5mm ID SS coils in the nuppin as it's been in my cuboard for a while.

This build is also a flavour beast for me.
I would really like to try a para coil but I have the v2 and building too high leads to drip tip plastic hits 


I tried a drip tip to change things up since I have been using cyclones exclusively and I was horrified. The drip tip was almost bigger than the nuppin.


So reverted back to the slightly melted drip tip (the base is discolored) because no drip tip I own sits as snugly in there.
All the bought drip tips are very loose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

That SS dual is so neat @Christos 
Dont know how you make it so neat. Jeepers man. I need lessons.
What gauge of SS is that? 26g?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> That SS dual is so neat @Christos
> Dont know how you make it so neat. Jeepers man. I need lessons.
> What gauge of SS is that? 26g?


Yup 26 awg SS.
Coil master v3 is the secret. 
Haven't even dry burned in that pic yet.


----------



## Christos

If I may detract slightly the v3 has long legs for winding and I tend to insert coils, tighten and then use the long leg inside the coil to push, pull and position the coil. 

E.g a coil in the Aromamizer. 
Inserted and tightened. Note the closeness to the posts.



Here comes the v3 inserted, coil straightened and pulled outwards. 




End result before dry firing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Man, I've got to try one of those paracoils top mounted in the Nup'.

Every build I've done in that atty has been killer for flavour, so I've just never felt the need to move away from a standard dual setup. BTW, pro tip from the supplier himself (pdib): build symmetrical duals but then push one up a smidge and one down the same to get a rounder flavour profile (great for more complex juices, I find).

But dem monocoils - very tempting. I'll prolly try a twisted first (which is also a parallel) to get the placement technique nailed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Man, I've got to try one of those paracoils top mounted in the Nup'.
> 
> Every build I've done in that atty has been killer for flavour, so I've just never felt the need to move away from a standard dual setup. BTW, pro tip from the supplier himself (pdib): build symmetrical duals but then push one up a smidge and one down the same to get a rounder flavour profile (great for more complex juices, I find).
> 
> But dem monocoils - very tempting. I'll prolly try a twisted first (which is also a parallel) to get the placement technique nailed.


One coil is always higher than the other one when I'm building on the nuppin and I'm always "lazy" to correct it.
Makes perfect sense now!

Also I'm a 3mg nic kinda person but I'm using 12mg nic and I can't even feel the throat hit on the nuppin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> One coil is always higher than the other one when I'm building on the nuppin and I'm always "lazy" to correct it.
> Makes perfect sense now!



Yup - it goes against contemporary best practices in terms of build symmetry, but it works for me. If you get it just right, the coils fire the same and are cooled the same, but one has predominant air over it and the other under it. With the right juice (eg, I do a pretty complex absinthe/fruit mix), you can really get all the notes right.

Get one more off-plane with respect to the air than the other, though, and you'll get asymmetrical cooling which will cause some issues.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

@Christos wrap some dental floss around the drip tip o-ring. Just a single "coil" of floss will be enough to create a snug fit. (note: you shouldn't be able to see any floss when completed, it slides beneath the 0-ring)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> One coil is always higher than the other one when I'm building on the nuppin and I'm always "lazy" to correct it.
> Makes perfect sense now!
> 
> Also I'm a 3mg nic kinda person but I'm using 12mg nic and I can't even feel the throat hit on the nuppin.


That is why I gave up on the Nuppin - no throat hit, which I cannot go without.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> @Christos wrap some dental floss around the drip tip o-ring. Just a single "coil" of floss will be enough to create a snug fit. (note: you shouldn't be able to see any floss when completed, it slides beneath the 0-ring)


I'm not a fan of putting things that don't belong in places they shouldn't be 
I mean I like to wash the atty after every 6ml of juice so everything comes out and scrubbed. 

I'll give it another try.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Andre said:


> That is why I gave up on the Nuppin - no throat hit, which I cannot go without.



Adjust the coil(s) height. You'll find TH.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Adjust the coil(s) height. You'll find TH.


If I recall@Andre sold his nuppin and bought ALL the ol 16's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Adjust the coil(s) height. You'll find TH.


Oh, I did. Tried many different setups on the Nuppins, to no avail. Then I discovered the OL16, which suits my needs perfectly. Sold all my Nuppins in the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> I'm not a fan of putting things that don't belong in places they shouldn't be



Heh - not according to your posts in the Squonk Gear thread 

The dental floss hack works. It's even good for loose reo button covers. My advice - use waxed as it holds the contour of the dt better (less springy).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Andre said:


> Oh, I did. Tried many different setups on the Nuppins, to no avail. Then I discovered the OL16, which suits my needs perfectly. Sold all my Nuppins in the end.



Nice save - if there's one atty that punches in the same weight class with comparable skill, it's the O-16.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Heh - not according to your posts in the Squonk Gear thread
> 
> The dental floss hack works. It's even good for loose reo button covers. My advice - use waxed as it holds the contour of the dt better (less springy).


Let me rephrase, if it's original design is not a good fit then I'm not a fan.
Some things are stretchy and invite an inquiring mind to well, inquire as it were.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Guys... PDib is doing another run of Nuppin V2's.

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-sayin’-◙-shuh-zam-←hyperbole.689647/page-534

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Will Peter make it fly? Only time will tell.

The man who made the Nuppin' V1's and V2's said clearly that he would not make anymore, nor would he do custom orders of them. 

I've only been using two all black V2's for some time now (none of the Naval brass and SS at all, or the Reos they reside on). The O-16's and resurrecting the Cyclones have lead to their demise some, not using the four 2015 Woodvil's since the four P67's replaced them also some of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

Having lost my 0.9 mm Allen Key, and after buying a Hex Driver Set today I was able to get my Nuppin up and running for the first time since getting back into vaping.

SS 28 awg, 0.46 ohm coil, using Japanese Organic Cotten and wicked using the Scottish Roll technique.

Very happy with the flavour from this build...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Great coiling on a great atty @Stephen 
I assume thats a paracoil ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Great coiling on a great atty @Stephen
> I assume thats a paracoil ?



Hi @Silver I initially built a paracoil, but with the ss it came in at 0.27 ohms which I felt was a bit low, so I swopped it out for a standard micro coil. Maybe I should've tried out the para build before chucking it....


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Hi @Silver I initially built a paracoil, but with the ss it came in at 0.27 ohms which I felt was a bit low, so I swopped it out for a standard micro coil. Maybe I should've tried out the para build before chucking it....



Oh sorry, i didnt see it was SS
Was thinking it was Kanthal hence the conclusion it was a paracoil
I know @Alex and @Spydro love their single coil builds on the Nuppin
I tried it with a few coils and it was quite good for me but then reverted back to duals...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Oh sorry, i didnt see it was SS
> Was thinking it was Kanthal hence the conclusion it was a paracoil
> I know @Alex and @Spydro love their single coil builds on the Nuppin
> I tried it with a few coils and it was quite good for me but then reverted back to duals...


As I mentioned yesterday I'm going to give SS a fair go this week, maybe I'll find my perfect setup for the REO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Stephen said:


> Hi @Silver I initially built a paracoil, but with the ss it came in at 0.27 ohms which I felt was a bit low, so I swopped it out for a standard micro coil. Maybe I should've tried out the para build before chucking it....


I am running dual micro Ni80 28ga 0.28 ohm in my Nuppin on a Reo mini. Nice crisp flavour and excellent ramp up time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

Petrus said:


> I am running dual micro Ni80 28ga 0.28 ohm in my Nuppin on a Reo mini. Nice crisp flavour and excellent ramp up time.


Hi @Petrus I'm using 15a 18500's in my REO Mini, and I wouldn't want to run those below 0.5 ohms. What batteries you running?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Stephen said:


> Hi @Petrus I'm using 15a 18500's in my REO Mini, and I wouldn't want to run those below 0.5 ohms. What batteries you running?


I am using AWT 18 amp, up to now now problems, I do check my battery every now and then for any signs of heating, but nothing.


----------



## Stephen

Petrus said:


> I am using AWT 18 amp, up to now now problems, I do check my battery every now and then for any signs of heating, but nothing.


Just be careful bud, these batteries we use are dangerous buggers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Latest batch of Nuppins produced... all sold.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Latest batch of Nuppins produced... *all sold*.
> View attachment 62388


Nooooooo....say it aint so @Rob Fisher . I needed 3 more to complete my REO`s.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Latest batch of Nuppins produced... all sold.
> View attachment 62388



So Peter did convince Drifter to make a third batch (albeit all SS) it appears. Interesting update, thanks.
Was glad to have 3 SS from the V1 run, 5 naval brass and black ano from the V2 run. Still use some of them sometimes.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> So Peter did convince Drifter to make a third batch (albeit all SS) it appears. Interesting update, thanks.
> Was glad to have 3 SS from the V1 run, 5 naval brass and black ano from the V2 run. Still use some of them sometimes.



He did indeed @Spydro!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> Nooooooo....say it aint so @Rob Fisher . I needed 3 more to complete my REO`s.



Why not chat to Peter directly @Blu_Marlin because there are always a few that drop out of the pre order lists...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> He did indeed @Spydro!



Almost worth logging into the old forum again to rub Drifters nose (almost, but not a good enough reason) just in fun. He swore on a stack he'd never make anymore (working with the Dib again maybe part of that same as with me).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

I don't remember if I posted these pictures on this forum or not. But for those who care about Nuppin' atty's they are of the second run (V2's) to give an idea of how many were made in that run.









And a picture of my favorite flavor builds for the Nuppin' atty's with 2 or 3 AFC intake slots wide open for my lung hits... a 2.5mm form high center parallel made with same or two different wire gauges and/or wire types.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Ashley A

How many do you guys have?

I thought I was lucky to have 2


----------



## Spydro

Have 8, but at the time was trying to get 2 more black V2's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Why not chat to Peter directly @Blu_Marlin because there are always a few that drop out of the pre order lists...


I am the king of procrastination I`m always putting off my news years resolution to stop procrastinating until the next year.
It`s worked out for me in a way. Everytime I think about getting a new mod or tank, I put it off and by the time I`ve made up my mind to get it there`s a new flavor of the month. And so the cycle continues. That`s one of the reasons I haven`t bought a new mod in over 8 months. The only constant is my REO and my attys. I`m pseudo dissapointed, me being me and if I was registered on ECF I would have probably put off odering a few until it was sold out and then expressed my pseudo dissapointement at not snagging any.

I`m patient enough to wait for them to become available in the for sale section here. Having said that, it seems that my REO collection is growing linearly with my Nuppin collection and I`m not sure where it will end.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I decided to bring the Nuppin back into operation after a long while but I find this atty does vapour just fine but sadly lacks in the flavour department... it's the problem I have had with this atty always... I'm only interested in flavour and I can't get get it anywhere near the flavour of an Avo or any of my Melo 3's... I love the dual airflow and the clouds it produces... but I just can't get flavour?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thought it may be a Lil Pinch issue... but it's not... it's the Nuppin...


----------



## stevie g

@Rob Fisher is there any dual coil lung hit RDA you do rate for flavor?.


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> Thought it may be a Lil Pinch issue... but it's not... it's the Nuppin...
> View attachment 62969


Hi Rob did you try a parallel build over the center post? I found the flavour improved relative to the normal dual coil build.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sprint said:


> @Rob Fisher is there any dual coil lung hit RDA you do rate for flavor?.



Good question... Crius and Gemini and I have a dual in one of my Petri's... but I see where you are going with this... I need to do a dual build in the Nuppin... I will do that... just hate building on the silly deck of the Nuppin...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Hi Rob did you try a parallel build over the center post? I found the flavour improved relative to the normal dual coil build.



No I haven't... will try that first! Thanks @Stephen!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> No I haven't... will try that first! Thanks @Stephen!


Looking forward to your findings


----------



## Petrus

Sprint said:


> @Rob Fisher is there any dual coil lung hit RDA you do rate for flavor?.


Origen Little 16

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Origen Little 16



Me no Likey... I have tried the O16 twice and flogged them both times...

But thanks to the suggestions and finding @Alex's post on the Parallel build I think I may just be in business! Built a parallel 26g Nichrome 7 wrap coming in at 0.32Ω and wicked it with Cotton Bacon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes this is much better... also with both air flows full open... 

Houston we have lift off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Why have I never tried a parallel coil before? What a Goose!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer

Im gonna try this parallel coil in the cyclone tonight......

Wish I didnt sell my nuppins now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Thought it may be a Lil Pinch issue... but it's not... it's the Nuppin...
> View attachment 62969



It is NOT the Nuppin'. No atty will do the perfect vape to your taste without the right build in it for the juice you are running.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> It is NOT the Nuppin'. No atty will do the perfect vape to your taste without the right build in it for the juice you are running.



Agreed as I just found out... I almost gave up on the Nuppin! The Nuppin now rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Stephen said:


> Hi Rob did you try a parallel build over the center post? I found the flavour improved relative to the normal dual coil build.



Agree. While I have other flavor builds that work very well on my Nuppin' for some liquids, more of them like a high center parallel build than my other builds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Me no Likey... I have tried the O16 twice and flogged them both times...
> 
> But thanks to the suggestions and finding @Alex's post on the Parallel build I think I may just be in business! Built a parallel 26g Nichrome 7 wrap coming in at 0.32Ω and wicked it with Cotton Bacon.
> 
> View attachment 62991
> View attachment 62992
> View attachment 62993
> View attachment 62994



Now try the parallel high center instead of off to the side, at least 2 slots wide open for lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed as I just found out... I almost gave up on the Nuppin! The Nuppin now rocks!


Rob, try to build the coil literally over the center pin. Glad it's worked out for you


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> It is NOT the Nuppin'. No atty will do the perfect vape to your taste without the right build in it for the juice you are running.



@Spydro this concept has just got through my thick skull.... time to dust off the rest of my REO's and start building coils! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen

Stephen said:


> Rob, try to build the coil literally over the center pin. Glad it's worked out for you


Ignore my message just follow Spydro's pic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Now try the parallel high center instead of off to the side, at least 2 slots wide open for lung hits.
> 
> View attachment 62999



What a beauty! Thanks @Spydro!


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro this concept has just got through my thick skull.... time to dust off the rest of my REO's and start building coils! Thank you!



The higher the better bro, but pay attention to not shorting the coil out on the top cap/DT. I even have built them that are part way up inside the DT, but only with slip fit Delrin DT's so will not short out the coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> The higher the better bro, but pay attention to not shorting the coil out on the top cap/DT. I even have built them that are part way up inside the DT, but only with slip fit Delrin DT's so will not short out the coil.



Thanks Larry! Now we need a pic of your Cyclone Coils and your Hornet Coils and Divo Coils!  I was just getting bored with playing with vape gear and I now have a whole new thing to play with!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

And as I said on the previous page, another option is to use two different wires to make the parallel coil from (2 different gauges, two different wire types) to get different nuances from the liquids.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Larry! Now we need a pic of your Cyclone Coils and your Hornet Coils and Divo Coils!  I was just getting bored with playing with vape gear and I now have a whole new thing to play with!



I only have two 2013 Cyclones and one Hornet (no Divo's). While I have squeezed high center coils in them, right now they all have single side mono coils in them. To be the best they could be with a parallel, I'd have to drill another air intake in their caps. Since the caps for neither can be easily replaced I have not done so. In fact the Hornet was so rare when I found what may have been the last new BF Hornet available anywhere, I have not enlarged the small tootle puffer air intake so far. In part why I never use it... and why I ought to just drill the cap out so a 1956 Edsel can park in it and get some use out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> I only have two 2013 Cyclones and one Hornet (no Divo's). While I have squeezed high center coils in them, right now they all have single side mono coils in them. To be the best they could be with a parallel, I'd have to drill another air intake in their caps. Since the caps for neither can be easily replaced I have not done so. In fact the Hornet was so rare when I found what may have been the last new BF Hornet available anywhere, I have not enlarged the small tootle puffer air intake so far. In part why I never use it... and why I ought to just drill the cap out so a 1956 Edsel can park in it and get some use out of it.



Thanks @Spydro... I have opened my airflow holes on all my tootle puffers... I have a few Cyclones with really big holes so will play with those with high parallel coils and see how we go..


----------



## Stephen

Currently using this today with a simple 26awg 2mm ID coil. Like the Reomiser 2 I set the coil as near to the edge as I can without shorting it....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Spydro... I have opened my airflow holes on all my tootle puffers... I have a few Cyclones with really big holes so will play with those with high parallel coils and see how we go..



Glad to see you get in on the HCP coil wagon and hope that you like them for some of your liquids as much as I do for some of my liquids.

Not as familiar with the 2014 Cyclones because I've never had one in hand, but they should offer massive flavor same as a Nuppin' or any other atty that has enough room for the HCP coil under their top cap. I've also used dual vertical parallel's in some of my RDA's that have the room for them and can get them very close to the air and the DT, with great success.

I've even thought of making an Alien Clapton HC coil for the Nuppin's to get a wider coil mass, but would have to do some fancy footwork with the tails to fit in the + and - with the wire I'd use or drill them out larger to do so. Never got around to it after i went mostly back to KISS builds.

ETA: I just thought of another detail... I use big pulled and rolled wicks in the HCP coils to deliver/hold enough joose to even chain vape them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Spydro said:


> Glad to see you get in on the HCP coil wagon and hope that you like them for some of your liquids as much as I do for some of my liquids.
> 
> Not as familiar with the 2014 Cyclones because I've never had one in hand, but they should offer massive flavor same as a Nuppin' or any other atty that has enough room for the HCP coil under their top cap. I've also used dual vertical parallel's in some of my RDA's that have the room for them and can get them very close to the air and the DT, with great success.
> 
> I've even thought of making an Alien Clapton HC coil for the Nuppin's to get a wider coil mass, but would have to do some fancy footwork with the tails to fit in the + and - with the wire I'd use or drill them out larger to do so. Never got around to it after i went mostly back to KISS builds.
> 
> ETA: I just thought of another detail... I use big pulled and rolled wicks in the HCP coils to deliver/hold enough joose to even chain vape them.


I'm also inspired now, going to try the HCP coil build with a cyclops cap when I get home.

My gut feel is the air holes might be positioned a bit low for this build, but lets see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Stephen said:


> I'm also inspired now, going to try the HCP coil build with a cyclops cap when I get home.
> 
> My gut feel is the air holes might be positioned a bit low for this build, but lets see



But maybe not @Stephen. The slots in a Nuppin' are cut for fairly low side coil(s). It's all the air hitting the coil just before it goes up the DT that condenses the flavor into a very flavor rich vapor as it goes thru the DT. I take long slow lung hits that pull the vapor right off the coils instead of dealing with the fluid dynamics going on further down in the atty with side coils. So sometimes the flavor can almost be too intense on some of my strong DIY liquids.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Why have I never tried a parallel coil before? What a Goose!


Glad you are finally enjoying the Nuppin. Another suggestion if I may, I know you like the @hands drip tips, but if you have a Loki Labs router tip, try it with the Nuppin. I`ve tried as many drip tips as I could on the Nuppin but always come back to the router tip, the flavour is noticeably improved. TBH if I had not got my first Nuppin with the router tip I would have probably passed on buying any more Nuppins. I wanted to try these tips (middle pic, post #11 in the link) by @hands but it`s always sold out on the website. I`ve also found that the Cotton Bacon also needs some break-in time before the flavour of the juice starts to shine so vape on.

More tips


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> Glad you are finally enjoying the Nuppin. Another suggestion if I may, I know you like the @hands drip tips, but if you have a Loki Labs router tip, try it with the Nuppin. I`ve tried as many drip tips as I could on the Nuppin but always come back to the router tip, the flavour is noticeably improved. TBH if I had not got my first Nuppin with the router tip I would have probably passed on buying any more Nuppins. I wanted to try these tips (middle pic, post #11 in the link) by @hands but it`s always sold out on the website. I`ve also found that the Cotton Bacon also needs some break-in time before the flavour of the juice starts to shine so vape on.
> 
> More tips



Thanks @Blu_Marlin! I do have one somewhere... will scratch around and look for it...


----------



## Stephen

I got @hands to make this tip specifically with the Nuppin in mind:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

Blu_Marlin said:


> Glad you are finally enjoying the Nuppin. Another suggestion if I may, I know you like the @hands drip tips, but if you have a Loki Labs router tip, try it with the Nuppin. I`ve tried as many drip tips as I could on the Nuppin but always come back to the router tip, the flavour is noticeably improved. TBH if I had not got my first Nuppin with the router tip I would have probably passed on buying any more Nuppins. I wanted to try these tips (middle pic, post #11 in the link) by @hands but it`s always sold out on the website. I`ve also found that the Cotton Bacon also needs some break-in time before the flavour of the juice starts to shine so vape on.
> 
> More tips



I'll agree with you on the drip tip, as I've tried many in my Nuppins. Nothing compares to the Odin wide bore drip tip though, at least for me. This is my default Nuppin coil setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> Glad you are finally enjoying the Nuppin. Another suggestion if I may, I know you like the @hands drip tips, but if you have a Loki Labs router tip, try it with the Nuppin. I`ve tried as many drip tips as I could on the Nuppin but always come back to the router tip, the flavour is noticeably improved. TBH if I had not got my first Nuppin with the router tip I would have probably passed on buying any more Nuppins. I wanted to try these tips (middle pic, post #11 in the link) by @hands but it`s always sold out on the website. I`ve also found that the Cotton Bacon also needs some break-in time before the flavour of the juice starts to shine so vape on.
> 
> More tips



I will second you on the Odin router tip @Blu_Marlin 
I too have tried several tips on the Nuppin but something is just so special about that Odin tip
I think because its short and wider bore it helps with getting more flavour sooner  or at least thats how it feels...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> I'll agree with you on the drip tip, as I've tried many in my Nuppins. Nothing compares to the Odin wide bore drip tip though, at least for me. This is my default Nuppin coil setup.



@Alex - how the Nuppins treating you?
Looking good there in the pics


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex - how the Nuppins treating you?
> Looking good there in the pics



@Silver they are still getting the job done after all this time, the only addition I have made is a Griffin v1 tank for the tobacco juice's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Alex said:


> I'll agree with you on the drip tip, as I've tried many in my Nuppins. Nothing compares to the Odin wide bore drip tip though, at least for me. This is my default Nuppin coil setup.



I used the SS Router DT's on my Nuppin's until I discovered the Syner's that match the metal of some of them exactly so better than the SS Routers I had. Later I saw that the Routers came in other finishes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK rebuild of the parallel coil done... this time centred and higher this time... I get the difference... just hoping the cotton taste of the Bacon Cotton will disappear soon... if not I will rewick with Rayon...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> OK rebuild of the parallel coil done... this time centred and higher this time... I get the difference... just hoping the cotton taste of the Bacon Cotton will disappear soon... if not I will rewick with Rayon...



From my experience almost all the wicking material's I've built with have to settle in some. Have never tried Bacon Cotton or any of the the other fancy named cottons. I started with just organic cotton balls, tried SnP/PnC, went to KGD and never looked back. A couple of long pulls and the KGD is there. My long lung hits and CelluCotton (Rayon) never did work well together. Faster wicking than cotton, but I burn them in half in no time. I have an idea for a modified coil/wicking build in mind to try in the Avocado's. If it works as well as I think it will it may become my standard in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> From my experience almost all the wicking material's I've built with have to settle in some. Have never tried Bacon Cotton or any of the the other fancy named cottons. I started with just organic cotton balls, tried SnP/PnC, went to KGD and never looked back. A couple of long pulls and the KGD is there. My long lung hits and CelluCotton (Rayon) never did work well together. Faster wicking than cotton, but I burn them in half in no time. I have an idea for a modified coil/wicking build in mind to try in the Avocado's. If it works as well as I think it will it may become my standard in them.



Yip Rayon doesn't do well on high power... and that's when I feel Cotton Bacon excels... I have tried a lot of cottons and I really hate that cotton taste... Cotton Bacon has it a little but not as much as KGD and others... in my microcoils in my Divo's on my REO's Rayon is simply awesome with my menthol juices...

Now trying these more powerful builds like parallels etc in the Cyclone with airflow cap, Petri and Nuppin I am using Cotton Bacon but I'm not really *SOLD *on the flavour... the Nuppin with high rise parallel is the only one that has potential... the BF Petri did have originally but all of a sardine the flavour is lousy so I need to rewick and try work out what's happening... the Cyclone with airflow cap (I call it the Cyclops) with a high rise parallel is abysmal!

Oh my word where is a mod with a Melo 3 Mini on it with a cCell inside.... phew that was close...

To the wash basin we go... will clean them thoroughly and rewick and in the case of the Melo 3 Mini put in a new cCell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip Rayon doesn't do well on high power... and that's when I feel Cotton Bacon excels... I have tried a lot of cottons and I really hate that cotton taste... Cotton Bacon has it a little but not as much as KGD and others... in my microcoils in my Divo's on my REO's Rayon is simply awesome with my menthol juices...
> 
> Now trying these more powerful builds like parallels etc in the Cyclone with airflow cap, Petri and Nuppin I am using Cotton Bacon but I'm not really *SOLD *on the flavour... the Nuppin with high rise parallel is the only one that has potential... the BF Petri did have originally but all of a sardine the flavour is lousy so I need to rewick and try work out what's happening... the Cyclone with airflow cap (I call it the Cyclops) with a high rise parallel is abysmal!
> 
> Oh my word where is a mod with a Melo 3 Mini on it with a cCell inside.... phew that was close...
> 
> To the wash basin we go... will clean them thoroughly and rewick and in the case of the Melo 3 Mini put in a new cCell.
> View attachment 63113



If you are not getting good flavor with a HCP in a Nuppin' or Cyclone (the 2013 one anyway), your not getting everything set up right. A lot of factors involved to alter for the perfect build for the juice. I've never known you to be much of a dedicated build your own vaper, so maybe the HCP's are just not your thing.

Best flavor on my TC mods is in the Avocado's, but the Mage is showing good potential. I have a second one coming, and may still try a Moonshot 22 as well on a Pico. The others on the list are on hold for now. 

The Melo III's with cCells are OK, but I prefer tanks that I can build myself to my DIY liquids. Maybe if I found some working .6Ω cCells and tried them they would be better than the .9's that are too high of a resistance for my uses with about a 30W ceiling. With only 5 of the 10 tanks I have that can run cCells I'd still consider using at all AND something like 45 new .9's in hand it's not likely that I will bother with the .6's. I'm just not a store bought coil fan, and never will be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> If you are not getting good flavor with a HCP in a Nuppin' or Cyclone (the 2013 one anyway), your not getting everything set up right. A lot of factors involved to alter for the perfect build for the juice. I've never known you to be much of a dedicated build your own vaper, so maybe the HCP's are just not your thing.
> 
> Best flavor on my TC mods is in the Avocado's, but the Mage is showing good potential. I have a second one coming, and may still try a Moonshot 22 as well on a Pico. The others on the list are on hold for now.
> 
> The Melo III's with cCells are OK, but I prefer tanks that I can build myself to my DIY liquids. Maybe if I found some working .6Ω cCells and tried them they would be better than the .9's that are too high of a resistance for my uses with about a 30W ceiling. With only 5 of the 10 tanks I have that can run cCells I'd still consider using at all AND something like 45 new .9's in hand it's not likely that I will bother with the .6's. I'm just not a store bought coil fan, and never will be.



Yip the Nuppin Deck is a lot easier to build on (never thought I would say that) than the even smaller cyclone deck... when I first got the airflow caps for the cyclone deck I did a lot of builds and none ever came close to perfect... so the last remaining Cyclops is going back into storage...

The Nuppin on the other hand is performing really well...

The Petri is doing pretty well as well and I have rewicked it with Rayon this time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , what juices were you vaping in those Nuppin and Petri and Cyclone builds?
And what resistance were the coils roughly?


----------



## Kaizer

@Spydro is there a thread or some tips on how exactly to build according to juices? Would really appreciate some advice on different builds for different juices.


----------



## Stephen

Hi @Rob Fisher to get flavour out of the cyclops I adjusted the air holes to half open. Not sure if you've already tried this.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what juices were you vaping in those Nuppin and Petri and Cyclone builds?
> And what resistance were the coils roughly?



All XXX Hi Ho... and the range is 0.3Ω to 0.45Ω. The Nuppin which is the best flavour is 0.32Ω

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher to get flavour out of the cyclops I adjusted the air holes to half open. Not sure if you've already tried this.



Nop I haven't tried that! Thanks @Stephen I'll give it a go when I get a chance...


----------



## Spydro

Kaizer said:


> @Spydro is there a thread or some tips on how exactly to build according to juices? Would really appreciate some advice on different builds for different juices.



No thread that I know of.

I'm self taught, the best way IMO to find the perfect vapes for your own personal tastes with each juice that you vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> All XXX Hi Ho... and the range is 0.3Ω to 0.45Ω. The Nuppin which is the best flavour is 0.32Ω



Thats great Rob - XXX i think is a marvellous juice for those setups


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Thats great Rob - XXX i think is a marvellous juice for those setups


@Silver funny enough XXX was my least favourite juice with this build (similar ohms) on the Nuppin. But then again that could be down to personal taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> @Silver funny enough XXX was my least favourite juice with this build (similar ohms) on the Nuppin. But then again that could be down to personal taste.



For me a fruity menthol with good airflow and decent power is great
I suppose each to their own and it just highlights how different every vapers' preferences are

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the Nuppin Deck is a lot easier to build on (never thought I would say that) than the even smaller cyclone deck... when I first got the airflow caps for the cyclone deck I did a lot of builds and none ever came close to perfect... so the last remaining Cyclops is going back into storage...
> 
> The Nuppin on the other hand is performing really well...
> 
> The Petri is doing pretty well as well and I have rewicked it with Rayon this time...



A lot of folks had a hard time figuring out how to build the Nuppin' when it first came out, a build type that few had ever seen before. Was the same with the O-16's, the "X" pattern post holes on a bias confused some folks when they couldn't decide which holes in which way to use. IMO they are among the easiest and most versatile build designs there is for 2 post decks. 

The Nuppin' is limited for large diameter wire though. So I had thought about enlarging the + and - wire holes in some of them so they would accept 24ga or 22ga gauge wire HCP coils easily. Never got to it before most of mine went out of use though.

Never thought about doing a HCP on my Petri. I don't know if it has enough room for the size of HCP coil I'd want to put in it. Might have to get out the vernier and measure how much room is available, and consider putting a HCP in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fresh this morning I decided to finally tackle the Nuppin build.

Started last night after stripping and cleaning Reo BLUE but aborted because I was tired. And I forgot how tricky it is to build the perfect coil for the Nuppin.

Decided to go for a similar coil setup as in the OL16. Dual SS 28g for crispness.

The tricky part is getting the right coil height. 9mm leg lengths. I measure with my metal ruler and make a Koki mark on the wire then cut it.

I need more than two hands to keep things steady. Lol. Thank heavens I did it this morning. And better light helps.

2mm ID. 8 wraps each. Came to 0.37 ohms as a pair. Not neat on the one side of the one coil but it will have to do.






Wicked with Royal Wicks.






And voila - all firing nicely and my Reo BLUE and Nuppin V1 is back in action !!






In the end I decided to go for my LIT Sidechick blend. I know it well and love it. It's also in various other setups so will be nice to have a side by side comparison.

And how's the vape ?

*Oh my word it is good. Reminds me why I loved this atty so much. *

Juicy and dense yet also crisp. Such rich flavour. Great menthol burn. Not too hot. Instant. Good throat hit with the coils nice and high. 

Oh yes please this is awesome. I am such a happy chappy now.

Am going to enjoy it for a few days and maybe will do a comparison to some of the other setups that have this juice.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Jeepers , this is so good. I dont think ive tasted LIT Sidechick like this before.
Just have to comment here again 

And thanks to @BumbleBee for egging me on to the Stainless Steel wire. Its lovely. And also @SEAN P - you made such a great juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

